# X-Factor



## fuzzier

Woo hoo this years X Factor starts on the 22nd August.
Fab i love X Factor, you know you're on the countdown to Christmas when that starts  

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring I know but just have to say it

​


----------



## professor waffle

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancingqueen

Cant wait - Im hoping by the time x factor finishes im pregnant  as im doing ivf soon lol


----------



## fuzzier

good luck with your forthcoming treatment dancingqueen


----------



## Martha Moo

oooh cant wait

I even managed to convert Dh to be a fan last year    

~E~


----------



## fuzzier

i think theres a look back show this Saturday with Holly Willouhgby, 
I love the cringeworthy performances, sooooooo funny...............i could be one of those     with my fantastic singing


----------



## kerrylou

wow thays come round quick...yay  xx


----------



## Pingu

Oooo Brilliant....I love the auditions just for the   factor that some people really believe they have a talent for singing....but end up being cringeworthy  

Kay....Arrrggghhh don't even mention the festive word...far to soon to be thinking of it


----------



## fuzzier

What word was that Carla?
Never too soon to be thinking of it? 
I have Emily's present already    i also have about 25 other pressies and wrapping paper all ready to go. 
Once X factor starts you know it's on its way and i get more excited as the weeks go by, once the live shows start well thats it, it's practically Christmas when they start


----------



## kirsty33

Excellent!!!!!!

Cant wait for X Factor to start, DH will be getting packed off to the pub on his own on sat nights


----------



## kitten77

woohoo! brilliant. heard this morning it starts on sat....but away for the weekend from friday, so hoping this will be my last drinking weekend for a long while, so will miss the first one.

DH did say (as we were gonna go straight away for round 5tx but it got put back) that i would be pregant before big brother finishes....oh poo. still hoping! haha.

CHRISTMAS! good stuff! love buying presants!


----------



## *Bev*

YEY!!  I love X Factor!!  I thought i'd miss the final last year as my precious DD was due mid December - there I go all reminiscent of last year!!  Good Luck all you cycling beforehand, YOU WILL BE PREGNANT BEFORE THE XFACTOR FINAL!!!!

What was your favourite performance of last year?!  Mine without doubt was Ruth Lorenzo doing Purple Rain!!!  Spine Tingling!!  Also loved Diana Vickers doing... mmm whats the song called.... Blondie did the original I think, Call on Me?!


----------



## fuzzier

i liked Beyonce with Alexandra but i didn't like Alexandra overall. Ruth's purple rain was good as was Diana's version of hallehlujah.

Just wondering what sob stories there will be this year   cant stand them that use the feel sorry for me factor to get on


----------



## butterflykisses

this years auditions is in front of a audience i can't wait      

                                          lv marie 76 xxxxxx


----------



## fuzzier

Apparently theres a guy who auditions who has Aspergers Syndrome. It said on  Ruby Rooms that he makes it through to boot camp but because of hs condition Louis doesn'think he should make it to the finals, apparently the guy never left his house at all for 7 years due to his condition. It also says on there that he is the male equivalent of SuBo.


----------



## fuzzier

found this on the net  (once the live shows start we will have x factor on sundays too woohoo)


X Factor Sunday show confirmed
Last Updated: Wednesday, 19 August 2009, 02:06 GMT
- Search: X Factor live shows

The X Factor judges will sit through two live shows

The X Factor will be beefed up with a new Sunday results show when the live stages are reached, ITV have confirmed.

From mid-autumn, the usual Saturday programme - showcasing hopefuls' performances in front of judges Simon Cowell, Cheryl Cole, Louis Walsh and Dannii Minogue - will be joined by the new peak-time Sunday show, also featuring guest stars.

Both shows will be live, so viewers will have a greater opportunity to vote over weekends.

The official announcement follows widespread speculation that plans were being drawn up for a Sunday show.

Last week it was announced that Strictly Come Dancing is abandoning its Sunday night results show in favour of an extended Saturday night programme.

At the time of that announcement, it was understood that part of the reason for the change was the desire to avoid a possible clash with the ITV1 results show.

ITV's director of entertainment and comedy Elaine Bedell said: "The X Factor just keeps getting bigger and better, with last year's series breaking records as the most popular yet, so we're delighted to be offering ITV1 viewers more of what they want."

Following the ITV1 shows, ITV2's The Xtra Factor will also be broadcast on both Saturday and Sunday nights during the live stages of the series.


----------



## kirsty33

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A whole weekend of xfactor!!

DH is going to have a hard time prising me away from the tv    

I hope theres some hunks this year, can anyone remember Shane Ward Oh he is lovely


----------



## fuzzier

kirsty33 said:


> I hope theres some hunks this year, can anyone remember Shane Ward Oh he is lovely


  mind you i think he's a bit young for me. yes we want hunks not little boys like Eoghan, do you hear us ITV ? WE WANT HUNKS

took my lil sis to Alton Towers for the fireworks display the year after Will Young won pop idol and she was wetting herself that she saw him and got within feet of him.


----------



## fuzzier

Woohoo starts tonight.............cant wait


----------



## butterflykisses

6 1/2hrs to go woop woop       .

                                lv marie 76xxx


----------



## fuzzier

4 hours 25 minutes to go


----------



## Emelbee

I love the X-Factor... Just watching the build up on ITV2 at the moment (Yes I am that sad!) Bring it on!


----------



## fuzzier

1 hour 50 minutes, haven't watched the build up been doing the housework (in between posting) so i can slob later


----------



## kirsty33

Yay!!!!!!! Tonights the night!!!!!

[fly]Im so excited!![/fly]


----------



## fuzzier

Anyone watching?

I was surprised the Essex girl was so good, i love the song she sang


----------



## professor waffle

whoooo Stacey was soooooo good, I cried & it's only the 1st show - what a sap I am


----------



## purple72

I'm blubbing too!!


----------



## fuzzier

me almost


----------



## fuzzier

does anyone else think they aren't showing many auditions


----------



## fuzzier




----------



## kirsty33

Im a bit disappointed b the breaks ever ten mins  

But by gum, some funny ones


----------



## kirsty33

oooh Ive got goosebumps!!!!!


Go Joe!!!!!!  

From my neck of the woods too


----------



## fuzzier

Jow was good  

Now i want some eye candy


----------



## kirsty33




----------



## fuzzier

almosty peed my pants laughing at that last one


----------



## kirsty33

Louis never changes


----------



## LoisLane

I thought the dream girls were great   NOT  !

I am going to open an X Factor chat room, should anyone want to join in there!

Louj


----------



## fuzzier

they weren't even that good but he's bound to put anyone irish through.

wonder if matey with the beard will keep the face fuzz..............did he remind anyone else of Marcus 

woo hoo x factor chat is that now?


----------



## LoisLane

Fuzzier

Missed you hon, did IM you in a different room for xfactor, kirsty is in come along.

Lou xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

fuzzier, thanks for starting an X factor thread  
I was on holiday and forgot  

I missed the first bit of tonights show, but saw Danyl at the end OMG !!! trouble is what can he do next time  
Danni Looks nicer with short hair, Cheryl is still great and its great to see Simon & Louis bickering again  

Will read the thread and catch up asap!

~Dizzi~


----------



## moocat

Loving the return of x factor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thought that it was good them performing in front of a live audience. Shows us the real entertainers!!! i really love all the one that think they can sing and are sooooo shocked when they are told they are not through!!! i can't believe that emma (the big blonde girl) went back on - she is truly terrible!! i nearly peed my pants when her dad said maybe next year!!

Love the single mum and joe! The chap at the end though was a real entertainer - i think its looking like a good year. Such a lovely build up to christmas. Love cheryl, and danni looks great with short hair.

Fuzzier well done for starting this thread. Can't wait til next week xx


----------



## fuzzier

i'm not sure if i like the shows new format, i dont think they actually showed as many auditions as what they would have done with the old format.
Stacey was fab as was Joe. For me though the entertainer of the evening was Daniel, didn't have teachers like him in my day.

As for Emma's dad seriously thinking she's good and that maybe next year, stupid man wake up and stop telling your daughter she's good cos she so isn't    

No sob stories yet wonder what will be the first? theres always at least one.

Big thankyou to Louj for opening an X Factor chat room i haven't had such a laugh in ages and i'm going to be doing the pelvic floor exercises all week in prep for next weeks chat  

Kay


----------



## DizziSquirrel

http://xfactor.itv.com/2009/episodes/video/item_200122.htm?cmpid=nl_090824alert



> 27-year-old Danyl has been teaching for a number of years and absolutely loves it, but has another passion - singing. To have confidence is a good thing during an audition, but to own the stage at the first audition is surely fantastic.


/links


----------



## fuzzier

thanks Dizzi think i'll be drooling over watch that tomorrow


----------



## kirsty33

Thank goodness its saturday tomorrow!!!!

Been waiting all week for my Xfactor fix    

Are we meeting in the chat room again??

Love Kirsty xxx


----------



## fuzzier

Kirsty I can't wait till tomorrow either for my next fix of x factor, just hope this week they have more eye candy. Have you watched Dizzi's link? I've drooled over watched it a couple of times  
I will be in x factor chat tomorrow whilst the show is on. 
I have been doing pelvic floor exercises this week cos i laughed so much last week i nearly wet myself (possibly tmi there but hey ho

Kay


----------



## fuzzier

another fab show and fab chat with kirsty33, emmaboo73 and tweeety1


----------



## LoisLane

I missed you all, I worked tonight  , glad you had fun though  .

Louj


----------



## fuzzier

we missed you too Louj and wondered where you were, dur hadn't occured to me you might have been working


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I missed you too as I was babysitting and my SIL never left her laptop out for me 

Lots of cringeworthy performances last night and a few I wasnt sure should have gone through


----------



## fuzzier

cringeworthy a sin the guy inthe leather gear,

did anyone see xtra factor and the gut that had the trouser bulge, very cringey

Dizzi norty SIL


----------



## slinkyfish

Wow the guy with the hair was AMAZING!

DD was singing along to 'Sex is on fire'     Relieved when she said to me 'Mummy, what's a sax??'  

There's going to be another Daniel though isn't there?    Really sad about his brother   but sometimes I really wish they wouldn't go down the sympathy vote path... (am I being an unfeeling cow bag ladies?  )


----------



## professor waffle

Dammit have just found out I can't watch X-factor in the lappy because we're out of the country! Not sure I set the video for it either


----------



## fuzzier

pw when are you back cos it's repeated next firday at 6.45 on itv2


----------



## professor waffle

Not for 2 weeks  , oh well at least it's only the auditions & I guess the good ones we'll see again later


----------



## DizziSquirrel

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207313.msg3264197#msg3264197
The X Factor

The auditions for Britain's biggest talent competition continue,
As they think ahead to the mentoring stage, all the judges will be hoping for some amazing singers with real star quality.
7:35pm to 8:35pm

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mish3434

Slinky, I'm with you, I do feel sorry for these people but I do feel they sometimes go further in the competion than perhaps they should.

Loving the new series

Shelley x


----------



## fuzzier

Well i reckon if i went along and gave them my sob story of everything thats happened to me i'd get through to the final without opening my gob   

I agree the sob stories get further than they should because of sympathy not because they've got talent.
Cant wait for my next fix, does anyone else think they're seriously lacking in the hunky men/eyecandy suitable for a 37 year old department


----------



## Mish3434

Fuzzier, At 39 I'm less fussy these days  

x


----------



## slinkyfish

As long as he has a pulse....


----------



## Tina xx

I agree though, not enough eye candy    We should get some soon to keep us watching each week  

I'm looking forward to the next X Factor chat, it was great meeting you all last Saturday     

(tinabn) xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Slinky,  I'm a bit of an Edward Cullen fan (Twilight) who doesn't have a pulse  

xx


----------



## Tina xx

Shelly, me too hun     Team Edward!!


----------



## fuzzier

tina it was lovely 'meeting' you too and chating in real time. I shall be there again this saturday.


----------



## fuzzier

thankyou for a lovely evening of xfactor chat.............you know who you are


----------



## kirsty33

Hiya everyone!

Sorry I didnt make it on sat night, was stuck at wedding with no chance to escape to hotel room to tune in  

Thank goodness i had the hindsight to record it tho so will catch up tomorrow  

Lov Kirsty xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Kirsty I missed the chat too, and only watched it tonight as was also at a wedding reception


----------



## professor waffle

Well I managed to catch up 3 weeks worth last night, some really good ones in the last few shows! Looking forward to the next ones & I will be in chat this time hopefully!


----------



## fuzzier

cant wait for this weekend as theres double helpings..................it's on Saturday and Sunday this week woo hoo.

Kirsty, Dizzi and PW we missed you but hope you're all caught up and raring to go this Sat and Sun

Kay


----------



## LoisLane

X FACTOR CHAT NOW ON - ALL WELCOME


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sorry I missed this Chat again  
We nipped to the chippy then tesco so watched it late


----------



## fuzzier

http://xfactor.itv.com/2009/episodes/video/item_200227.htm

best audition of the night ...............as far as i'm concerned 

yes girls its 7.25am and i've watched it twice already  
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I agree easy on the eye and not a bad voice either


----------



## fuzzier

Dizzi you mean he sung 

he had a lovely smile


----------



## Emelbee

Is it just me, or have the Audition shows not run for as long this year?

Wasn't too sure on the new format at first, but have to say I like it - We've deffo seen who the entertainers are!


----------



## fuzzier

for the benfefit of my x factor chat buddies this is...........










me, 
i couldn't get the gallery thing to work i tried and tried but it wouldn't do it even though its only 665kb and jpeg


----------



## maymcg

awww thats a lovely picture Fuzzier

I couldnt get mine on either shall try again some other time i just dont have the patience just now 

Xx


----------



## professor waffle

anyone up for chat tonight?


----------



## kirsty33

Me!!!


----------



## Caz

Hi ladies, My name is Caz and I'm an X-Factoraholic. 

You know this year I promised myself I WOULD NOT do it; no more rubbish heartstring tugging hammed up reality TV nonsense for me. I managed to avoid the entire audition phase, thinking I was home dry (because, face it, that's the most entertaining part of it) but tonight I just happened to turn on at the start of the show and...urgh! That's me hooked again! 

How did this happen?   

So, if I may join in the bit...er... I mean discussions here that would be lovely <insert complaints about my husband not understanding at all!>

C~x


----------



## Tina xx

Just wanted to say "Thanks for a great evening. Sorry I was late and I can't wait for tomorrow night"


----------



## LoisLane

Caz

Of course lol and if it really takes a hold of you lol, come and join us in the chat room  .

Louj


----------



## fuzzier

Thanks for a great evening of chat last night.  
More fab chat tonight, i'll be there


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Apologies for gatecrashing...I never post on this thread normally but can I just ask.......how on earth did those annoying, over the top twins get through to bootcamp ?  Sorry if there's anyone on here who really likes them but I can't bear to watch them....they may only be 17 but they're so conceited and arrogant...they're acting like divas already !    There was another 17 yr old who got through and comparing her, her maturity shone through....  maybe there's something I can't see, maybe it's my age  

Can't wait for tonight though.......I love it !!


----------



## professor waffle

Hi Minxy!!

You should have joined us in chat last night, there was outright horror about the twins going through. Another no-talent group who go through because they are Irish like Louis - thankfully they will be the first out if either Simon or Cheryl get them 

Just wish they would have shown some more of the good auditionees like the guy with autism - I have no idea if he went through but I'm sure I heard in the news he didn't make it. What a traversty hey when he has such an amazing voice but sort of understand the pressure for some people might be too great?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

professor waffle said:


> Hi Minxy!!
> 
> You should have joined us in chat last night, there was outright horror about the twins going through. Another no-talent group who go through because they are Irish like Louis - thankfully they will be the first out if either Simon or Cheryl get them
> 
> Just wish they would have shown some more of the good auditionees like the guy with autism - I have no idea if he went through but I'm sure I heard in the news he didn't make it. What a traversty hey when he has such an amazing voice but sort of understand the pressure for some people might be too great?


Glad I'm not the only one then....and if Louis does get them, then I hope they'll be voted out the first chance the public get !!

I was wondering about the guy with autism too.....but aren't there more of the same as yesterday today because they didn't show quite a few of them...

They've really changed the format this time haven't they ?

N x


----------



## Martha Moo

OMG

i am glad that i am not the only one re the twins
i keep meaning to make chat, but normally DS is still up so not so easy!

I normaly btvision it and watch later  and this combined with SCD  

Caz  fancy seeing you here
i was different watched all the auditions, managed to convert my Dh so makes it a bit easier!

What time is KO tonight  oh yes its 730 lol 

~E~


----------



## professor waffle

chat is unerway of anyone wants to joins us!


----------



## Tina xx

Minxy and Holly17,

No one in chat likes the twins and we are all really   that they have made it through. We are all hoping that if they make it to the final 12, that they get voted out on the 1st week. Simon won't want to save them and we are hoping that Dani and Cheryl feel the same way              

You should join us in chat


----------



## Emelbee

I have to agree about the twins... Quite possibly even more annoying than Same Difference! 

Why on earth have they gone through if the majority of the judges disliked them?


----------



## Tina xx

Exactly      It's Louis fault, if it wasn't bad enough he brought us Boyzone      (just kidding Boyzone fans  )


----------



## Mish3434

The twins are awful!! Y oh Y does Louis insist on putting every Irish person through whether or not they have any talent!! As Loius has got the bands again this year they will be in the finals!!! OMG they should change the voting to vote the worst out!!!

The guy with Autism didn't get through they showed a clip with Simon talking to him telling him how great he was though!

Looking forward to next weekend.  Sorry I can't join you in chat my pooter is out in the Hallway, so I would miss the show

Shelley xx


----------



## Honeywitch

I thought the judges groups last night were hilarious - especially when Simon got the best group, and said, "It's going to be a great year for me.. I mean them!"


----------



## professor waffle

I really wish they'd give Louis the girls, that would be so hilarious as he'd just have no idea how to control or advise them rofl!


----------



## kitten77

all i can say is WHATTTT!!!! how in the world the twins got thro in the first place in unbelieavable, but now thro to last 24! WTF! they cant even sing, or dance even tho they think they can! VOTE THEM OUT!!!


----------



## swhattie

How in the name of all things holy did they get through?? I mean really?! They have to be THE most irritating people in the world - ever..... They make me want to cause harm!


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL socialchameleon 
I have to agree... 
Natalie xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I'm not a violent person but I completely agree with you chameleon







....they drive me  ...can't bare to watch them and their over confident cheesy grins and stupid bloody haircuts that look like they've take inspiration from "Something About Mary" !!

I'm glad Louis got the groups....loved the way the others laughed when he told them...you know he'll put the twins through....and I just hope the public dislike them as much as we all appear to and they get voted out 1st week...that would bring them back down to earth !

The boys and over 25s I reckon are the strongest groups....loving that Ollie guy ! 

N xx


----------



## slinkyfish

What happened to the Hair Bear man and Danyl in the over 25's group? I though Danyl was naff last night and was really dissapointed with the hair man. Hope they improve as I loved their 1st auditions

Had to laugh at Simon's comment about the twins. He said something like if he 'ended up with the groups he wouldn't let them on the plane as he couldn't even look at them'. Lou Lou said 'you wouldn't do that?' His reply - watch me!!!


----------



## swhattie

I also loved Simons comments abou not letting them on the plane! Id let them on the plane but have an accident in mid air involving opening the door and tossing them out! oooooh look at me being all violent, Im not usually like this I promise you!

Minxy - I also think the boys and the overs are the strongest group but I do like that young girl who sang whitney houston at her audition - I cant remember her name  

I dont like Danyl - I appreciate that he's different but does he have to change songs sooooo much - Simply Red last night sounded more like the Prodigy!


----------



## Bob 2

Did you see the girl fall flat on her face when they all ran to Danni Minogue....l.m.a.o


----------



## slinkyfish

that made me laugh!

Danyl has very odd goggley eyes don't you think?


----------



## Bob 2

He's to over confident for my liking,go afro man!!


----------



## swhattie

I dont like Jamie Afro man either - he doesnt look washed.... I saw the girl fall over - was indeed very funny!!!


----------



## slinkyfish

socialchameleon said:


> I dont like Jamie Afro man either - he doesnt look washed.


   

I am beginning to wonder if I liked the song he did for his first audition rather than him as he wasn't great on Sunday.

The large lady in that group is amazing! (sorry for the description but I don't know her name ) and Ollie's good too 

Are we going to have to endure weeks of the weird twins like we had to with Same Difference? Oh please God NOooooooooooooo!


----------



## fuzzier

Well if the Grim er i mean Grimes twins make the final twelve (which lets face it they will cos they'r e Irish and in Louis' group) then i shall be voting then out as soon a they are up which i hope will be the first week. 
I can't believe they didn't put the talented autistic guy through but put these stupid no hopers through


----------



## Tina xx

I know what you mean. The rest of the people that are through are better than the twins, so the only Judge that will save them will be Louis, so if they get through to the final 12, they will go in the 1st week (as long as the public don't vote to save them)


----------



## Emelbee

I do like the phrase 'The Grim Twins' Seriously, they make me want to VOMIT!

Has Louis had the groups every year?


----------



## professor waffle

He had the blokes for one year I think but every other time it was the groups! I would pmsl if he'd got the girls as he wouldn't have a scooby!


----------



## Emelbee

professor waffle said:


> He had the blokes for one year I think but every other time it was the groups! I would pmsl if he'd got the girls as he wouldn't have a scooby!


He'd dress them in suits, sit them on stools, and have them singing ballads every week....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Emelbee said:


> professor waffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had the blokes for one year I think but every other time it was the groups! I would pmsl if he'd got the girls as he wouldn't have a scooby!
> 
> 
> 
> He'd dress them in suits, sit them on stools, and have them singing ballads every week....
Click to expand...

  Too true


----------



## fuzzier

The X Factor final 24 have been revealed - but girl band Tru Colourz have reportedly already been axed from the competition.

The trio were shown celebrating getting to the final on Sunday night's show with Louis Walsh mentoring the groups category, but the Daily Star reports the girls will be replaced next week - when one of the members is revealed to have lied about her age, and is only 15.

According to the newspaper, they will be replaced by four-piece Harmony Hood.

scandal already


----------



## swhattie

es!! Thats what I heard on GMTV this morning - forgot all about it!!

I thought they couuld apply from being 14 Or am i just really dense and that has changed?!


----------



## fuzzier

If it has changed i didn't know but assuming it must have for this to have happened


----------



## swhattie

Must have!! But then I did think 14 was a tad young....


----------



## Emelbee

They put the age back up to 16 this year... I think 14 is a bit too young for all the pressure that comes with a show like this..


----------



## Caz

Emelbee said:


> professor waffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had the blokes for one year I think but every other time it was the groups! I would pmsl if he'd got the girls as he wouldn't have a scooby!
> 
> 
> 
> He'd dress them in suits, sit them on stools, and have them singing ballads every week....
Click to expand...

You forgot to add "...singing *Westlife* ballads every week"



I can't believe those boys got through.  I mean, with a bit of voice coaching and if they toned down the "act" a bit they might be quite endearing but... I just want to take a set of clippers and give them a no. 2 all over.

C~x


----------



## Emelbee

It seems we aren't the only ones to dislike them.... There's a few groups springing up on ******** now..



> I just want to take a set of clippers and give them a no. 2 all over.


Do you think that they think they look cool? I know there were lots of comments on Eoghan's hair last year, but his is tame compared to the twinnies!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just got caught up with this tonight! 
dont we lose half the acts that have gone to the judges houses before the live shows anyway ? 
most years its all the ones I think are good that go home, I wonder if it will be the same this year ?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I'm sure I read somewhere yesterday that one of the girls had a recording contract elsewhere ??

I'm gonna have a quick look in the "ever reliable" News of the World...hang on a tick


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

ok just realised this was before last nights finals [doh  ]

Was one of the "Miss Fitz" members...she accepted a singing job in US...

That Darnyl's got a good voice but is a bit over the top...and "the hair" needs a haircut !

Can't wait till next Saturday


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

So what are your predictions in each category?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Its too hard!
I have favourites in each!


----------



## Mish3434

I would hate to have to pick 3 from the over 25 and the girls groups!

I have one prediction The Twins from the groups will get through for the following reasons!

1. They are in Louis Catergory
2. They are Irish
3. They are rubbish
4. They are annoying
5. They will be a ratings winner!!!

Shelley x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelley - I think your spot on there! OMG! 

OK heres my fav's from the judges houses!

In the Girls I like . . . Lucie & Stacey Soloman
In the Overs I like . . .Olly & Jamie
In the Groups I like  . . . Miss Frank & Kandy Rain
In the Boys I like . . . Duane & Rikki

That was hard!


----------



## levin

Shelley - I totally agree, those twins will definitely get through for all of those reasons - they are beyond rubbish. If they get through then i will vote for everyone else to stay just in the hope that they get kicked off.

I have no idea who they will choose from the over 25's - that is such a difficult group, i think everyone sang well.

I do think that Lucie will go through in the girls group but not sure who else will, thats a pretty difficult category too.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MAL.

Them twins are awful   Over 25 group is awsome, don't know how he is going to pick just 3 of them. Not impressed by many of the others. The girl that forgot the words half way through was really good. I was   for her.


----------



## levin

Yeah i felt sorry for the girl who forgot her words too - she had a fantastic voice, hope she gets put through.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MAL.

I cant wait for tomorrow! That Stacey is good but a tad annoying when she is not singing


----------



## Bob 2

Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

How the hell did those repulsive twins get through! They may be cute but they are sooooooooooooooooo annoying!


----------



## Ceri.

I cannot believe Louis has put the twits twins through  Think he needs his brain cells counting


----------



## Emelbee

WHY Louis?! WHYYYYYYYYYYYY?!?!


----------



## MAL.

I am so mad, I was hoping Ronan was going to make him see sense! Them twins are terrible


----------



## Emelbee

they will be booted out next week. I've not come across anyone who thinks they are talented...


----------



## Pingu

Reckon another reason why Louis chose those annoying twins was because he knew it would annoy the HELL out of Simon


----------



## Emelbee

I'm gutted Treyc didn't go through... I thought she was fab!


----------



## Guest

There's nothing like a good cry over X-factor though


----------



## slinkyfish

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! NOT THE TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swhattie

Not the twins - please not the twins


----------



## Emelbee

I just don't get it... Louis is 'big' in the music industry... He must have seen his fair share of not so great acts before and turned them away - So why has he insisted on filling a space on a TALENT show, with a duo that really DON'T have any talent? There were so many more acts out there that could have had that space, and I think Louis has been so unfair to the decent acts in allowing the Twins through. It's like he is treating the show like a joke.

Anybody else think it's time that his spot was filled with someone else? Or he gets given a different category next year? I think for the last 3 years at least, there has been a duff group put through by him.

On the other hand - Maybe he's been quite clever - He probably knew it would cause controversy, and let's face it, almost every other person is talking about Louis and the Twins, so maybe he's already achieved what he set out to do  

I really can't pick the winner out yet... I think Lucie, Danyl or Jamie..... I must admit, I love little Joe - Don't think he will win though.


----------



## Suzie

Emelbee said:


> I'm gutted Treyc didn't go through... I thought she was fab!


I did too and think he made a big mistake there! 

Those blooming twins will be out first week !


----------



## Bob 2

The twins is purely to get ratings,can't think of any other reason for them being there.


----------



## kitten77

think its a joke that he put the twins thro. utter joke. those other groups must be wondering what the hell is going on!


----------



## MAL.

I agree, I think he did it to annoy Simon. Not sure how he keeps his job really as he is a bit useless at it, has Louis ever had a winner on X factor?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Noooo   Even the papers are calling them the "Grim twins" ...how could he choose them over those other 2 guys ?

Can't believe Cheryl didn't put through Duane....I thought he was so much better than the others she put through.

Really pleased Simon put through Ollie through....I like him 


Roll on the live shows and public voting...just hope the twins get kicked out first week.

N xx


----------



## swhattie

I am going to single handedley ensure the twins leave on saturday! i am gonna have it on redial!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

.....but isn't it voting to keep in at the moment.....so need to make sure that all the others get votes apart from them.....


----------



## swhattie

Then this is what I shall do!! I will not allow those boys to be present in the second week!! 

I have discussed this topic at length with my colleagues (whilst working   ) and no-one wants them to go through!! No one!! So how can he have put them through?!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I know....he's gone completely bonkers I think 

I haven't met one person who thinks they're good......we watched it round a friends on Saturday night and no-one in the room could bare to watch them.  Not entirely sure what "market" Louis' aiming them at.....certainly not us.....definitely not younger boys (my friends son who's nearly 14 was almost having apoplectic fit when they were on TV so think that is a good indicator)....so that just leaves the teenage girls....and those annoying boys wouldn't have done anything for me when I was a teenager (but maybe that says more about me than them ?!)



N x


----------



## pinkroses

What was he thinking!!! those hairdo's are enough to put anybody off of watching!! It made me laugh when he said they reminded him of a young westlife! are you joking! I love westlife!

thought cheryl made a bit of a bad choice too, think danni and simon made the best choices by far! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz

Emelbee said:


> I just don't get it... Louis is 'big' in the music industry... He must have seen his fair share of not so great acts before and turned them away - So why has he insisted on filling a space on a TALENT show, with a duo that really DON'T have any talent? There were so many more acts out there that could have had that space, and I think Louis has been so unfair to the decent acts in allowing the Twins through. It's like he is treating the show like a joke.
> 
> Anybody else think it's time that his spot was filled with someone else? Or he gets given a different category next year? I think for the last 3 years at least, there has been a duff group put through by him.
> 
> On the other hand - Maybe he's been quite clever - He probably knew it would cause controversy, and let's face it, almost every other person is talking about Louis and the Twins, so maybe he's already achieved what he set out to do
> 
> I really can't pick the winner out yet... I think Lucie, Danyl or Jamie..... I must admit, I love little Joe - Don't think he will win though.


To be fair I think the twins do have *some* talent and they are entertaining... in much the same way as watching slasher movie is entertaining.  They're certainly no less talented than Same Difference were, althought the difference with SD (pardon the pun) is that SD were enndearing in an innocent kind of way. These two boys come across as just cocky and clowny.
I'd also say while they have some talent thye're more Butlins than pop star (to borrow a parlance of Simon Cowell's). And they certianly were not anywhere near in the top three of the best of the groups and, frankly, I'm astounded they made it to the final 24 in the first place. Their performance at Louis' place was average at best.

I think Louis is banking on the likability factor, teenybopper appeal and novelty factor carrying them, but I think he's seriously misguided. Either that or it's all a huge plant to drum up interest and voting in the show. Face it, if that's the case it's working!

One thing I bear in mind though; as awful as these boys are, they are still only 17 and it's obvious they have no hope of winning this. I think it's really unfair of them to play these games with kids like this. I don't mind when the bring in the Chico's and such to act the clown but not youngsters. 

Anyway, we may all be completely surprised and Louis might have reinvented them into something resembling worthy of being there but, I seriously doubt it.

My favourite finalist at the moment is Stacey from Essex. She's just so dippy and is completely unaware how much talnet she really has. Not sure if I want her to win though. I haven't made my mind up on that yet.

Thread Mod/Admin? Are we going to have the usual vote/sweepstake for the winner like we did the other years?

C~x


----------



## Mish3434

I have a horrible feeling that it will take quite a few weeks until we see the back of the Grim Twins!!! 

Shelley x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

What about THAT "outfit" that Sinitta was "wearing"?  What was she thinking!!


----------



## professor waffle

Umm she was thinking she was still young! I mean she has a fab figure but she's not that young is she?


----------



## Guest

I don't know what you mean - I've got one just like it   
It looks lovely on my lily white, size 14, wobbly and lumpy physique!


----------



## Emelbee

Tamsin - That made me cringe! Simon pulled a bit of a face too!

Do you know what I think Louis should have done for the twins? I think the best bit of advice he could have given them was to go away, put in some practice, and come back next year. They probably could be marketable, but I think they need a little more maturity first - As Caz rightly said, they are only 17, but I think they come across as very young 17 year olds.


----------



## Caz

Yep, I agree Emelbee. They act much younger than their age anyway. Louis what wer you thinking? (Oh yeah, the Irish vote... rigght!  )



♥Tamsin♥ said:


> What about THAT "outfit" that Sinitta was "wearing"? What was she thinking!!


Please, I've been trying to blank that from my mind. I might need counselling to cope with the memory of that sight.



moo2275 said:


> I don't know what you mean - I've got one just like it
> It looks lovely on my lily white, size 14, wobbly and lumpy physique!




And you see, now I _definitely_ need counselling!

C~x


----------



## Guest

Caz said:


> And you see, now I _definitely_ need counselling!


   
I'll also do everytime I look in the mirror at the minute - not happy with what I see!


----------



## Caz

Moo, I'd love to say I have no idea what a lumpy physique looks like but... umm... that would be a lie! I'll join the lumpy clube along with you!  

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Caz & Moo  

as to a vote yes - I can add us in a vote - not sure how to do it mind ? 
How about Weekly as in who we want out ? until the top 3 are left ? then who we want to win ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Tina xx

Sounds good Dizzi


----------



## Caz

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Caz & Moo
> 
> as to a vote yes - I can add us in a vote - not sure how to do it mind ?
> How about Weekly as in who we want out ? until the top 3 are left ? then who we want to win ?
> 
> ~Dizzi~


You know when I first read that I thought to myself "surely Dizzi knows how to add a poll to a thread after all this time modding?"... and then I realised you meant what _format_ to do the poll in. 

Not sure whose Dizzier this week, all things considered. 

Yes, I think who we want out, to start with at least. Much more opportunity to be... shall we say, gossipy that way. 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> You know when I first read that I thought to myself "surely Dizzi knows how to add a poll to a thread after all this time modding?"... and then I realised you meant what format to do the poll in


I tired!  I also very Dizzy this week 
Ok will add a Poll asap - not tonight mind as I would defenatly mess it up!


----------



## fuzzier

can't believe the twins made it through..............wel actually as they were in Louis group i can.  They're just the gimmicky everyone feel sorry for us cos Simon hates  group just like the talentless SD were last year.

OH MY GOD what was Sinitta thinking that made for uncomfortable viewing and Simons face said it all really.


----------



## Bob 2

Looking forward to hearing the Grim Twins murder a westlife song tonight...ha ha ha!!!


----------



## professor waffle

see you in chat later? My lappy has now decided to work properly so should be there this week


----------



## Tina xx

I've heard a rumour that Westlife are going to be releasing "What About Now" the back ground song from X factor as a single and that they are going to perform it on X Factor, not sure how true it is though. I love that song (well the original)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> You know when I first read that I thought to myself "surely Dizzi knows how to add a poll to a thread after all this time modding?"... and then I realised you meant what format to do the poll in
> 
> 
> 
> I tired!  I also very Dizzy this week
> Ok will add a Poll asap - not tonight mind as I would defenatly mess it up!
Click to expand...

I am out tonight ( in five mins! ) so I will be watching it tommorrow  
If you want to post your "out" votes in the thread we can count them up later 

Sorry!


----------



## Mish3434

Off out to the Octoberfest tonight so will be sky plusing it and watching it tomorrow.  Have a good night all and hope your ears don't hurt too much from the Grim Twins (at least I can fast forward them tomorrow  

Shelley xx


----------



## professor waffle

Anyone up for chat?


----------



## kirsty33

I will be in chat


----------



## Ceri.

Whats going on with Louis's eyes tonight? He's either had an eye job/stye in both eyes/ or really bad make up job (his cheeks are a bit weird too!)

Is it just me?


----------



## professor waffle

coming in to chat anyone, we're in there now


----------



## Tina xx

Sorry I can't make it tonight, DH is home, so spending a bit of time with him. Happy Chatting girls


----------



## Shellebell

This has been posted elsewhere and thought you might like the links too (not sure if it has been posted in here before )
Free numbers to call thro votes 

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/free-x-factor-votes

http://free2call.tv/x-factor.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ceri - yep, Louis has had an eye job!! Think he looks better?


----------



## Ceri.

Now ya see Tamsin i thought i was losing the plot!  But he definately looks different, opened his eyes up, more rounder. better? a bit! I think! 

Stacey was fab, she has to win, bless her she is just so nice


----------



## slinkyfish

Big Jamie fan here! I think he's a really amazing performer and would be great to see live, where the others have just stood up and sung he's given it some wellie!


----------



## slinkyfish

OMFG - awful, awful, awful!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I am watching.... the twins!


----------



## MAL.

They were TERRIBLE!!! Simon hit the nail on the head, I think he put them through cause they are Irish!


----------



## slinkyfish

Oh God, now I'm torn... Jamie or Joe? Joe or Jamie??   Bless him, he is cute! (What AM I saying?? I'm old enough to be his Mother!!!)


----------



## professor waffle

You know what tho I think Lloyd could be out tonight, he was poor tonight.


----------



## slinkyfish

Which one's he? Obviously made no impact on me but then I'm a bit   these days...


----------



## professor waffle

He's the 16 year old blonde boy from Wales


----------



## Tina xx

Ummmm does anyone know what Danni is on about, gender difference?


----------



## professor waffle

I think she's trying to out him on live telly, he said he wasn't ashamed but Danni was totally out of order


----------



## Tina xx

I didn't get the comment, was he supposed to be born a woman   Or is he gay?


----------



## professor waffle

I dunno I thought she was implying he was gay, not sure now but regardless it's nothing to do with his singing ability. I bet Simon will have somethign to say to her in the break!


----------



## slinkyfish

Mmmmm no, didn't like Lloyd to be honest 

Stuffed now, Danyl is very, very good! He is bisexual and *very* open about it which is what I think she was on about. I have to say I now feel quite sorry for him. I think the other judges are seriously worried about him, hence the comments. He may come across a bit cocky but he does have an *amazing* voice and I think he was by far the best tonight


----------



## slinkyfish

Who to vote for... bugger, now I can't decide!!


----------



## MAL.

Danni's comment was v below the belt   I did not understand the cocky comments and neither did dh, I did not get that impression


----------



## professor waffle

I  like Danyl, Danii was out of order completely 

I love Stacy & Lucy & Miss Frank & Danyl, ohhh & a soft spot for Joe


----------



## slinkyfish

Shellebell said:


> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/free-x-factor-votes
> 
> http://free2call.tv/x-factor.html


Just tried this and it diverts you to the premium rate X-factor voting line so they've obviously put a stop to it


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

IMHO.........

A bit shocked about Danyl   - that said he has a good voice and personality, which is all that matters?! Just rain in that over confidence
John & Ed were CRAP! Nuff said....bye bye....(I hope!)
Hated Cheryl's dress! Ewwwww, sack wardrobe! Reminded me of one of those clear plastic umbrella's!!
Dani's hair didn't suit her face..the short bob suits her best..she looks more and more like Kylie as each year goes on
Joe was good, but very young looking, (still, a school girl crush factor), as was Lloyd....bad song choice for him
Hated Stacey's hair do.....but singing was OK....not great song choice, but think she'll stay in
Thought Lucie was good - thought the Leona reference was so Zzzzzzzzzzzzz. Hair looked like pulled through hedge backwards to me?
Jamie & Olly were "OK" Please can I cut Jamie's hair!!
Kandy Rain - agree, costumes were OTT, but then one of their dresses wasn't dissimilar to Cheryl's!!  So she couldn't really talk!!
Miss Frank...Had to agree with judges
Rachel - OK, tough being 1st on.....but can see the Rhianna comparison
Rikki....            

Is it just me, or does everyone just seem so young this year?? Compared to last year and year before?

JMHO!!!


----------



## slinkyfish

Going back to Danyl, he's roughly 10 years older than the rest of them, apart from Jamie and Ollie obviously, and with age comes more confidence in yourself and your abilities. 

Decision made - he's got my vote


----------



## shelly_anne

I am absolutley gob smacked at Danni   Totally out of order. What has it got to do with anyone and why make the comment in the first place as it doesn't alter the fact that he has a good voice.

Oh and I lurve Joe!!!!


slinkyfish said:


> (What AM I saying?? I'm old enough to be his Mother!!!)


Me too


----------



## professor waffle

Shelley_Anne me too, we don't get anyn newspapers so I hadn't a clue what she was talking about, I'm sure I'm not the only one who didn't but it shouldn't make any difference. It's a SINGING competition end of story.

Never mind who is first out how about taking bets on them having another new judge next year


----------



## shelly_anne

professor waffle said:


> Never mind who is first out how about taking bets on them having another new judge next year


Me and dh said exactly the same thing!! I would love to be a fly on the wall when Simon gets hold of her


----------



## Neeta

Hello ladies, 

Not posted on this thread before but just wanted to agree on the Danni comments to Danyl!! She was bang out of order    I felt so sorry for him. What difference does his sexuality make to his voice!!??  Grrrr she's made me really angry  . 

On the confidence thing, i blame all the hype and the media from his first audition, which was bloody fantastic, but if you were in his shoes and had all that attention and comments from the media, invited to perform in the US etc so early on would it not be expected for it to go to your head a little, make you to feel a little 'comfortable/safe'??

He definately gets my vote!!!!!


----------



## sexybabe

i enjoy danyl johnson,he is a star and i seriously do not understand the three spiteful judges saying he is cocky.he is just performing like the other competitors. DANYL all the way.


----------



## Emelbee

I totally love Joe...   He has had my vote since his first audition where he sang my favourite song in the world. I thought he did really well tonight.

I think the twins backing track/singers were too loud - Was that done on purpose do you think? Although all the backing tracks were a little loud, the twins' backing vocals seemed to drown them out a bit.

Looking forward to the results now!


----------



## fuzzier

I realy hope the twins go tonight.................but somehow i doubt they will even though it seems they're hated the world over there'll be some miracle which will mean they're kept in (in my opinion only to keep the viewing and voting figures up)


----------



## sal24601

the twins to go PLEEEASE!

and Jamie Afro to win   he's fantastic

and yes, I didn't get the comments about Danyl either, who cares which way he goes? He's a brilliant singer. and if you want cocky then the grim twins have en ough cocokiness for everyone and some to spare!

sal


----------



## kirsty33

I wish I could say that I think the Twins will go out tonight, but unfortunately I think its going to be Lloyd  

As for Danni and that disgusting comment she made!! I wish Id been there to give her a big slap!!!    She was so out of order and really spoilt the night for me as I was livid for ages afterwards!! Poor DH had to put up with me ranting on    

Ive got to support little Joe, hes so cute and from my neck of the woods   Bit too young for me but maybe I could hunt him down and set him up with my friends daughter  

Love Kirsty xxx


----------



## Caz

kirsty33 said:


> As for Danni and that disgusting comment she made!! I wish Id been there to give her a big slap!!!   She was so out of order and really spoilt the night for me as I was livid for ages afterwards!! Poor DH had to put up with me ranting on


Ditto! I got told to shut up about it in the end! 

I have to say, I'm expecting an apology from Dannni tonight - or at least clarification of what she said. However, I think she's incredibly lucky because I suspect the very sad news about Stephen Gately today will likely overshadow anything about her comments. 

C~x


----------



## professor waffle

Will be interesting to see what she has to say tonight, I think she was trying to undermine him & the votes he would get.

Just read that Whitney Houston is the guest on next weeks show!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

POLL ADDED 
Cast your Votes! ​


----------



## Ceri.

The world has gone  if those twits dont go tonight!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> Will be interesting to see what she has to say tonight, I think she was trying to undermine him & the votes he would get


I agree! I hope its a pubilc apoligy

I was out last night at friends and we watched most of the show, and we all sat there gobsmacked at Danni's comment to Danyl - none of us had any Idea what she was on about, but seeing Danyl so publicly upset was awful, he expects the papers I guess - but a judge LIVE on the first show - no one deserves that.
there was no need for her to say anything   I bet Simon had a few words with her afterwards!

Ceri every year theres a waste of talent act and some people delight in keeping them in - so although
I would like to see them go, I cant see it happening tonight 
I agreeed with cheryl last night when she said to them "its not your fault your in the final 12" which is true enough.

~Dizzi~


----------



## professor waffle

as much as I dislike the twins I think they will stay in  Unfortunately I think Lloyd will go as I thought his perfomance was really really weak


----------



## Ceri.

No its not i agree Dizzi. Its a shame really because theyre getting all this stick simply because Loopy Louis put them through. They havent got the talent, and so theyre being ridiculed. They should go to save them from any more embarrassment, but like you say hun, there's people out there who delight in making fools of them. 
I really like Stacey, Lucie (fellow welsh girl, sticking with my roots!) and Jamie. 
Was it last year when Laura White got voted out and there was an uproar about it? Think that could happen again this year (ie the twins stay in and someone who HAS got talent goes) 

Just a matter of time before we find out though, bring on the choccie, nibbles and a glass of vino, curled up on the sofa!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ceri - Sounds a perfect way to spend Sunday evening - 
I agree Laura lost out last year 

New Just seen - 


> Heartbroken Louis Walsh, the Boyzone manager, will not appear on tonight's live X Factor finals following the death of band member Stephen Gately. A spokeswoman for Walsh, a judge on the ITV hit show X Factor, said he would not be appearing on tonight's show but would not be travelling to Spain with the four band members. A spokeswoman for Walsh said he was "very shocked and exceptionally upset".


----------



## wisbabe

is Alexandra miming?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think she is!!


----------



## Emelbee

I think she was in parts of it...  

Danyl didn't sound too great in the group song did he? 

x


----------



## professor waffle

No poor Danyl. Wasn't impressed by Ms Minogues apology either


----------



## wisbabe

I love Robbie Williams


----------



## Emelbee

wisbabe said:


> I love Robbie Williams


Me too!

He was a tad hyper just now though!


----------



## professor waffle

Come join us in chat & have a natter


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I love Robbie to he is such a showman I saw him in Ireland on his last tour!


----------



## cleo31

Wooohoooo, i love Robbie too! Just wish he would bring out a good song. He is an amazing performer but that song did nothing for him

The twins need to go tonight.


----------



## Gemma B

hi guys i'm so glad robbie's back x


----------



## Ceri.

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cleo31

guess i haven't go my wish


----------



## wisbabe

WTF?


----------



## wisbabe

Kandy Rain out then?


----------



## Emelbee

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?! Why oh why oh why?!

Can't get into chat.... just get a big box with a x in the corner....


----------



## cleo31

Kandy rain must go then........


----------



## Emelbee

Yup - Kandy Rain are terrible...


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

OMG that is just plan ridiculous!! The twins are still on?

Robbie Williams definitly has the X Factor!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hmmmmmm have to agree, doesn't look good for Kandy Rain :-(


----------



## professor waffle

Def Kandy Rain out this time.

M have you downloaded the programme for chat?


----------



## Emelbee

G - I dunno! I've used chat before so not sure what is wrong....


----------



## Ceri.

Emelbee said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?! Why oh why oh why?!
> 
> Can't get into chat.... just get a big box with a x in the corner....


Hun have you got Java installed?  If all you see is a red cross in the top left corner - then you need to install the JAVA plugin - which is available free of charge and installs automatically.

It can be obtained from here....http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp

Said to dh as Dermot started to say, "The first act to go through to next week is....."
I said I bet you £10000 he'll said John and Edward first! 
This is gonna run for weeks


----------



## Emelbee

Thanks Ceri - Doing it now.... x


----------



## Emelbee

It didn't work.... 

PS: My ears hurt after that shout fest...


----------



## swhattie

OMG EH? Cant believe it - its clearly not about talent then!

I must be the only one who doesnt like Robbie - I think he's rubbish!


----------



## MAL.

So annoyed the twins are through   socialchameleon I don't like Robbie either, finally found someone else that don't like him either!


----------



## Ceri.

Emelbee said:


> It didn't work....
> 
> PS: My ears hurt after that shout fest...


pm'd ya x


----------



## fuzzier

the twins should have gone. out of who was in the bottom two acts i think the right act was sent home tonight.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> John & Edward ? - 22
> Danyl ? - 0
> Lucie ? - 0
> Olly ? - 0
> Joe ? - 0
> Lloyd ? - 2
> Miss Frank ? - 0
> Jamie ? - 0
> Rikki ? - 0
> Stacey ? - 0
> Kandy Rain ? - 5
> Rachel ? - 0
> 
> Total Voters: 29


5 of you voted right 

I will re-set the poll ready for next week


----------



## swhattie

OOh Mal thank god for that! I was starting to think my musical taste was deserting me!


----------



## martineangeline

Can't believe those cocky twins are still in  !!  Hope they go next week.

I love Robbie but he seemed to be high as a kite tonight didn't he?!?!


----------



## Stalyvegas

Where are the idiots who are wasting money by voting on the twins?  

Kandy rain were a bit pants tonight though, but it did look a bit look like Rachel had forgotten the words in the emotion.

- and agree Robbie looked at  away with the fairies


----------



## Caz

martineangeline said:


> Can't believe those cocky twins are still in !! Hope they go next week.
> 
> I love Robbie but he seemed to be high as a kite tonight didn't he?!?!




I was thinking that as I watched.

I wonder about Robbie. He has lots of ups and downs. He reminds me a bit of someone who has Bi-polar tbh. 
I'm another one not a Robbie fan. I don't hate him I just...don't find him particularly gorgeous and don't get what's so great about him otherwise. Ho hum; it takes all sorts.

I am just utterly bemused that Kandy Rain went tonight. I mean I sort of expected the twins to stay in, but I was expecting Lloyd or Olly or Rikki... there's no way I would have said Kandy Rain and Rachel were in the bottom two on performance. It could only have been the looks that clinched it; on one side you have the lampshadeskirt hookergear and a Mini Mouse bow and the other side a refuge from 1984 with the big shoulders and something that may or may not have been a poor imitation of a flock-of-seagulls hairstyle. 

Anyway, I think it's a shame they went because I think Simon had a point when he said they had a lot more to come from them. However, of the two acts, I think Rachel was better and will be all round.

C~x


----------



## Mish3434

Sorry but I'm in the love Robbie camp   . However he really does have issues, as a person I don't think he is all that but as an entertainer I think he is fantastic.

Knew the twins would stay in I think the public will vote for them for quite a few more weeks tbh.  Kandy Rain where potentially a good band but against Rachel they had to go.  Yuck who on earth as brought back the eighties shoulder pads   even though I was an 80's teen I think the fashion should stay in the 80's  

Shelley xx


----------



## slinkyfish

Oh god please NO! I can't suffer weeks of the twins bouncing around the stage like a couple of constipated kangaroos   I just want to shake them and say 'go home you annoying little sods, you can't bl**dy sing!' Just goes to show what dragging Granny out to say what little darlings they are can do to the public vote   

Now I like some of Robbie's stuff but I can't bare him! I think he's   and was definitely on something last night


----------



## Bob 2

Me and Hubby both thought Robbie was on something.He had strange red eyes which seemed to be just staring out,very weird!!!I'm not a lover of him but don't mind some of his songs.
Really hope Stacey or Olly win!!!


----------



## Guest

Minimoo said:


> Me and Hubby both thought Robbie was on something.


I would agree with that - his eyes were out on stalks!


----------



## Mae1

Forget Robbie.....Simon all the way here Im afraid!!!!


----------



## swhattie

Simon did look very sexy in his suit!!


----------



## pinkroses

I am in Love with Danyl I love him I do  

Get those twin outta there what a load of pants haha

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I love Robbie too ! but I agree he was well hyped up last night - lets hope it was just just adrenalin & red bull, eh


----------



## Cam Belle

I have to say the twins were rubbish and really can't sing, but they weren't actually as bad as I thought they would be!

.....

Can't believe I just wrote that!


----------



## kitten77

whats this about 80's fashion im sat here in my pink leg warmers..... and im totally serious!!! got them in H&M yesterday!!..... but only wearing them inside, with DH only....and to keep the bottoms of my legs warm when i wear leggings..... honestly....maybe.....they do look pretty cool tho.....  'Fame i wanna live forever....'


----------



## Caz

Cam Belle said:


> I have to say the twins were rubbish and really can't sing, but they weren't actually as bad as I thought they would be!
> 
> .....
> 
> Can't believe I just wrote that!


I pretty much said the same thing in chat and almost got hounded out for suggesting it.... 

(nah not really - I did get gasped at though!)

C~x


----------



## kirsty33

Caz said:


> Cam Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say the twins were rubbish and really can't sing, but they weren't actually as bad as I thought they would be!
> 
> .....
> 
> Can't believe I just wrote that!
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much said the same thing in chat and almost got hounded out for suggesting it....
> 
> (nah not really - I did get gasped at though!)
> 
> C~x
Click to expand...


----------



## sal24601

ooh, leg warmers! What a great idea! We have an H&M opening soon, may have to make a visit for some!


----------



## moocat

Can't wait for the next installment of X-FACTOR!!!! Lovin jamie, danyl and miss frank. 
Just hoping that twit & **** are voted out this week


----------



## sal24601

its started!


----------



## professor waffle

Anyone up for chat?


----------



## MAL.

OMG how fab does Whitney look!


----------



## MAL.

Only me then tonight   Thought Jamie was fantastic!


----------



## Tina xx

MAL, only just seen your post hun, why don't you join us in chat tomorrow night (if you are free) we will have a room set up for an Xfactor chat. We do it every Saturday & Sunday night hun


----------



## professor waffle

MAL we were in chat complaining how bad the twins were LOL. Jamie was stunning, loved Stacie & Joe too but agreed with Simon on most of the others but didn't like Danyl's performance. I think Rikki wasn't great, Lloydoo was weak but will stay in. I wish the twins would go but I am sad to say I think someone with talent will go


----------



## MAL.

Thanks Tina and prof, I don't have a clue about chat   think I have used it once and it was hard to keep up! 

I only liked Jamie tonight   The twins were awful they so need to go


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Voting UNLOCKED ​


----------



## linlou17

GO THE FRO!!!!!!!!!! jamie was fantastic  
i alos liked danyl , olly, joe and stacy
GET THE TWINS OUT!! they are dreadful and thought lloyd struggled


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I felt sorry for Jamie and then he was so sweet when Cheryl cried, that'll get him some votes.

The twins were awful but quirky!!


----------



## linlou17

do you mean lloyd? yes he was a sweetie to cheryl and he is only 16 bless him was a bad song choice

cant wait to see whitney sing i love her and yeah she has got her self together and is looking amazing


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh yes lloyd

Yes whitney is looking great nice to see people bounce back after drugs etc
L x


----------



## linlou17

yeah did fel sorry for lloyd was a bit painful he took it well though 

is cheryl doing pre recorded perfoemance tomorrow?


----------



## Guest

apparently she isn't singing live because of all the dancing she has to do! I really like her and her new song but I think that takes the p### on a show like X-factor. How much dancing did alex burke do last sunday and her vocal was amazing!


----------



## linlou17

yeah i agree i had heard it was coz there was not enough time to get from her saet, change and onto stage and back   she is using the show to promote her song everyone else is singing live and the contestants dont have any experience at this level but they are having to do it with the pressure that it could end their dreams befor ethey have really begun


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I thought Alex wasn't singing live in all the song either.  I do think that it does take the mic when it is a live singing show and the experts aren't singing live - last year it was Britney and Mariah who also lip synched
L x


----------



## linlou17

yeah the contestants cant get away with that!!!! or she should just not perform it on the show if she cant do it live it really makes a mockery of the whole show i think


----------



## MAL.

Alex only sang live in small parts of the song, most of it was mimed. I have to agree a judge on a singing competition not singing live is a bit of a cop out, also Cheryl seemed to pick really bad songs for her boys this week, felt a bit sorry for them all


----------



## Bob 2

Thought it was a poor night last night.But I still think Jamie,Stacey and Olly are the best.Hope next weeks theme choice will be better.


----------



## therulerette15

Ok, my prediction is that the final will consist of Stacey, Olly and . . . . third ones a difficult one, possibly Miss Frank or Joe!!  Fingers crossed it won't be John and Edward!!


----------



## Tina xx

MAL, Hi hun, I know it can be a bit difficult keeping up hun, but the more you come in the easier it gets   I found it the same. When we do Xfactor chat, we have our own room, so it should be easier to keep up with the chat  Come in tonight and give it a try hun. When you come into chat at anytime, let us know that you aren't used to chat and we will slow down so that you can keep up. It would be great to see you there hun, we have such a laugh and you get to comment on how bad the twins are with the rest of us    

Tina xxxxxx


----------



## swhattie

Im going to try and have a go with the chat tonight!!

My faves last night were stacey & olly - I really dont get the hype with Jamie, I think he's rubbish!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning all - sorry I miss chat  pc is in other room to tv, and I struggle on the lap top - its so slow. . . . do you stay in much after the shows finished ? ie while extra factor is on ? 

According to the votes so far weve sorted the weak from the strong  

I am Loving Olly, Jamie, Stacey, Joe, Danyl & Lucie !!!


----------



## Guest

Love Stacey's singing voice but is anyone starting to get a bit annoyed by her 'dumb dagenham' voice! No offence to any Essex girls as I was one myself for 7 years  . Don't know whether it's nerves but sometimes it's all a bit too much as she does talk normally on some of the pre-recorded bits.


----------



## moocat

completely agree moo i find stacey really annoying!! but she has an excellent voice. Really like joe, danyl, jamie and miss frank. Thought whitney look fab, but didn't give them very good comments. Really looking forward to seeing her sing tomorrow (love her new song) and also looking forward to seeing cheryl sing to. Actually finding myself warming to the twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are completely crap singers, but i find them very amusing to watch


----------



## swhattie

moocat - completely agree re the twins! As far as entertainment value goes they actually make me laugh and i dont think they are as arrogant as i first thought!!


----------



## Guest

Getting a teeny weeny bit warmer here too!  . Actually want Rikki to go this week. I just think the twins are terribly imature for their age.


----------



## fuzzier

well i want the twins to go cos i think they're bl00dy awful


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh excited now  who will go!!!!


----------



## Pingu

I really loved Olly's performance last night... 

Thought Cheryl gave some bad song choices to her boys  

And found that John and Edward totally irritated me in their perfomance..no warmth here I'm afraid    GET THEM OUT!!!!!!


----------



## cleo31

Are they all miming this song??


----------



## BettySpaghetti

i thought so!!!


----------



## professor waffle

If you can come join us in chat we're talking about the show!


----------



## Avon Queen

its time, to face, the muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusic


----------



## cleo31

Theor lips aren't in sync to the song    That's baaaaad.

Miss Frank to go. I want the twins (twit and **** as my friend calls them) to stay in for comedy value.


Oh a break already


----------



## slinkyfish

Stacey is amazing BUT god, when she opens her mouth to speak - sorry but really, really annoying me now. It was funny to start with but can you imagine her becoming famous and being interviewed all the time   I'm sure she's lovely but...

Still Jamie for me, gone right off Danyl, very talented but a knobchops   Joe is also fantastic


----------



## Avon Queen

yeah danyl too cocky

stacey ok till she speaks, like david beckham

ricky loneys eyebrow needs sorting


----------



## BettySpaghetti

knobchops...


----------



## keemjay

sorry to barge in..i totally agree about stacey, i want to mute the tv when she talks, its so cringe-making

not sure about this cheryl song,i love her as a person/judge but i think some of the contestants are stronger  and her dancing is out of time

kj x


----------



## Emelbee

I thought they were miming the group song too...


----------



## slinkyfish

I like Cheryl but she does have a tendency to turn the taps on a bit. I keep getting the urge to scream GET A GRIP WOMAN!!! 

And why does the ginger one out of Girls Aloud always look as if she's been dead for a couple of weeks??


----------



## Avon Queen

ouch    ah i wish i was cheryl cole


----------



## Bob 2

but she is married to Cashley Cole who is a complete t**t(ok so i'm an arsenal fan!!)


----------



## slinkyfish

Absolutly Minimoo - maybe that's why she cries so damn much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slinkyfish

How old is Witney??


----------



## Bob 2

330 years old


----------



## Bob 2

46,is she a little mental!!!


----------



## slinkyfish

completly bonkers!


----------



## professor waffle

I think she's been on something tonight


----------



## slinkyfish

must be all dem drugs man...


----------



## Bob 2

Maybe it's what Robbie left in the dressing room!!!


----------



## slinkyfish

Poor Dermot, he's earning his money this series


----------



## Avon Queen

mmm yeah id ditch ashley defo


----------



## Irish Dee

She was definately on something.  What was so interesting on the ground that she kept looking down!!!!!

Dee


----------



## keemjay

quite funny whitneys dress coming undone


----------



## Bob 2

Maybe her pants were falling down!!!!


----------



## Bob 2

Is Joe a vampire!!Have you seen his teeth!!!


----------



## slinkyfish

Absolutly NO WAY!! The bl**dy twins are through!!!!!!!!! I am speachless! Rachel will go   Not that keen but she doesn't deserve to be there just yet


----------



## professor waffle

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Emelbee

Seriously, who is voting for the Twins? Did you hear the boo's?

Poor Rachel... I think Ricky may well go tonight, he wasn't very good was he?


----------



## Bob 2

wtf!!


----------



## Irish Dee

sympathy vote for louis I'd say.

John and Edward were really bad last night, they should be gone!!!!!

Dee


----------



## TwiceBlessed

people are just being deliberately obtuse in keeping them in IMO


----------



## starrynight

Aaaaaaaaaarghhhhhh i just had to join in. Wot a joke!!!!!!!!!! Even the crowd boo'd them.


----------



## Ceri.

Cheryl will probably be in the 5H1t now for saying that about John and Edward but she's right!!!!

I thought Chezza did good tonight in her performance


----------



## DizziSquirrel

John & Edward ? - 19 (55.9%)
Danyl ? - 1 
Lucie ? - 0 
Olly ? - 0 
Joe ? - 0 
Lloyd ? - 1 
Miss Frank ? - 4 
Jamie ? - 0 
*Rikki ? - 7 *
Stacey ? - 0 
Rachel ? - 2

Total Voters: 34

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring I know but just have to say it.


----------



## slinkyfish

Stunned


----------



## starrynight

slinkyfish said:


> Stunned  Same here!!!


----------



## linlou17

humfff i missed the chat  

cant believe the twins stayed       they are total cr*p im goign to audition next year  

agree stacy too annoying for words when she speaks cant bear it

whitney off her face on something, think they have a supplier back stage robbie was the same  

cheryl ok but not brill and cant stand ashley what is sh doign with him she acts like this really strong woman who takes no messing and then puts up with him  

still love the fro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caz

socialchameleon said:


> moocat - completely agree re the twins! As far as entertainment value goes they actually make me laugh and i dont think they are as arrogant as i first thought!!


See, this is what I was afraid might happen. The longer they stay in the more people will... warm to them and the longer they will stay in. 

My personal theory is that there's a lot of D/Ring ladies on FF at the moment and they are the ones all voting for John and Edward... hmm... no no... maybe not. I mean I know we do some crazy stuff when we're whacked up on hormones but not *that* crazy!  

Sadly, I am not surprised the Twitns are still there. It's always the same every year - one completely lame-but-entertaining act hangs on in until, oh about week 6 or 7 just to keep us ranting and raving (and, most importantly, voting).

I felt really sorry for Rachel tonight. She no way deserved to be in the bottom two; she's likeable enough. I wonder why people aren't voting for her? 

C~x


----------



## swhattie

Caz said:


> socialchameleon said:
> 
> 
> 
> moocat - completely agree re the twins! As far as entertainment value goes they actually make me laugh and i dont think they are as arrogant as i first thought!!
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is what I was afraid might happen. The longer they stay in the more people will... warm to them and the longer they will stay in.
Click to expand...

  Yes I am even dissappointed in myself!! I am a mad mad woman but my excuse is that I am cuurently in my 2ww and I have had 2 embies replaced so perhaps I have an affinity with twins!!!!


----------



## Avon Queen

ive got twins, but im only slightly maternal towards them , cause ive got 2 boys!!    i like to think mine would be better behaved   

ah they'll end up at Butlins with all the others, they are a male cheeky girls


----------



## Mish3434

I think the right one went out of Rikki and Rachel but i really think the twins where terrible  

Shelley x


----------



## MAL.

Thanks Tina hun, I did not have time to go into chat last night but might try next week   I think the twins should offer to go, say that they have had fun, enjoyed being on telly and the experience and GO. I know they wont but they must feel a tiny bit bad that good people are going when they stay in. 

I don't like how they have styled Rachael she looks mean to me, I think they should make her look softer, a bit more girly.

Rikki was the one to go but still felt bad for him and Cheryl.

Are they going to get a celeb on that is not high! Whitney was good but oh dear not a full shilling me thinks!

x


----------



## Bob 2

I think Rachel is styled like Grace Jones!!


----------



## Avon Queen

yeah rachel needs softer styling, and a soft song too. maybe put her in a dress, but a fiesty one?    could try beyonce or something more fun for her to sing, but still leave it edgy.

ooh im wasted


----------



## slinkyfish

Twin boys here too but if they ever got up on stage and sang like that I'd personally shoot them and put them out of their misery!


----------



## Avon Queen

slinky     ah you'd stick up for your own    once people tracked you down


----------



## linlou17

agree rachel did not deserve to be in bottom 2 again   think if the twins were staying then rikki was the right one to go but his song choice was poor cheryl didnt have a good week on the songs with the lads


----------



## kitten77

i got it right! i said rikki would go!  cant stand the site of him, but dont like rachel that much either to be honest. 

i love stacey!!!!!! so down to earth, cant help but laugh when she speaks tho.


----------



## swhattie

slinkyfish said:


> Twin boys here too but if they ever got up on stage and sang like that I'd personally shoot them and put them out of their misery!


  

It is bad that good people are going out when they are left but thats the publics fault i suppose! I SWEAR that I have not been voting for them!!

Whitney was very weird last night, she didnt seem with it at all, i saw an interview with her on Oprah and other than the self appreciation centres that both whitney and oprah are she seemed quite normal but last night was odd! Especially when dermott asked her what she thought to the contestants - it took her 3 hours to decide what she wanted to say!! Have to say though that Im not a massive whitney fan so maybe Im just being nasty!!


----------



## ophelia

The twins should not be in the show cos they can't sing and it's a singing competition after all. Since we knew they wouldn't be in the bottom two then Lloyd shoul've been in the bottom 2 instead of Rikki. 

I quite like Rikki, more so than Rachel as he's a bit quirky whereas Rachel just looks so uncomfortable and defeated on stage. Also, cos she's been in the bottom 2 twice it shows there's no fans out there to buy her records anyway.  Rikki should've stayed over her.

Stacey- Haven't like her from the start, even when in the judges house I found her voice annoying. She's just playing dumb and trying to be funny but she just looks silly. A real goof. Hope she goes soon.
Can't see why everyone loves her so much.

Jamie- A bit of a one trick pony with his rocker songs but was surprisingly good this week with a ballad. He'll be in the final.

Danyl- My favourite and will be in the final hopefully. I don't think he's cocky. He's a music teacher so knows his stuff, hence very comfortable on stage. Rather that than the uncomfortable performances from the Twins (who keeps looking at each other to remind themselves of the dance moves which are out of sync), Lloyd and Rachel.

Lucie- Better singer than Stacey and more likeable but not very memorable unfortunately.

Ollie- Ok, quite quirky and good singer but he's out sung by the 2 other boys in his group every week voice wise.

joe-cute with a very good voice but a bit tame for my liking. Almost look like a choir boy.

Miss Frank- Thought they were really good and I hope they stay on for a good while.

Wasn't too impressed with Cheryl's singing. Didn't get hooked on the song either.


----------



## C0nfused

I couldn't get why Whitney was struggling with what she was saying either, although some of her comments were quite funny.. something wasn't quite right.

Can't believe John and Edward are still on. I've only just started watching it and I already cant stand them!


----------



## linlou17

some off the betting places have joe as the favourite to win now and some have him joint with danyl   i thought he was good but not that good

jamie afro to win!!

big band week this week i think its never my favourite week   but will be glued to the telly as usual


----------



## Avon Queen

what times it on girls? my dh has football on on bbc2 at min


----------



## Caz

8pm AQ. 

I like Big Band week. I think it shows whether they have any diversity in them, although I admit it's unfair on acts that are just not in that league at all. I think Jamie, Rachel and the girl group  might struggle with big band this time. 

C~x


----------



## rachfenton

I think Jamie will be great - he is hugely talented and with Simon as his mentor he can't go far wrong.  I think it's the girls that might struggle a bit more although Stacey has such a lovely voice she will probably be able to carry anything off - on the other hand - what do I know?!!!!  Can't wait for the show!


----------



## cleo31

I just can't wait to see the twins. I hated them at first but now they crack me up! Last week was so funny, i feel sorry for them. They reminded me of the kids at my school when they enter the end of year talent show, looking at each other to remember the dance moves  
I think Olly will shine tonight!


----------



## Avon Queen

thanks Caz  

rachel may surprise us maybe do an aretha or something? if not shes out i reckon this week last chance

lord knows what the twins will do with big band?     

lloyd will prob do well and lucie

i want to vote again but dont know how to change the top thingy


----------



## cleo31

I can't vote either


----------



## Caz

Dizzi has to come along and open the voting. I think she does it after the show though. 


C~x


----------



## MAL.

Hiya everyone

Miss Frank were FAB!!!!


----------



## linlou17

miss frank were well good   i like them


----------



## Guest

Defo going to vote for rachel tonight! After that performance she just can't be in the bottom 2 again.


----------



## therulerette15

I love Miss Frank.  I think they are brilliant.  I agree that Rachel can sing and that was a good performance but there is just something about her I don't like!!

Can't wait for Stacey . . . I love her!  Hilarious x


----------



## professor waffle

Miss Frank just LOOK so much better this time, Rachel was good & yes she can sing but she really doesn't connect with people.


----------



## Emelbee

Not impresed with Jamie this week.....


----------



## Guest

Michael Buble could turn me straight again  . He's so dreamy and can't wait to see him perform tomorrow. His voice is so sexy


----------



## H&amp;P

Stacey is sooooo funny.


----------



## professor waffle

Stacey looked fab but as usual I agree with Simon & it wasn't her best vocal by any stretch


----------



## linlou17

stacy -   but cant tell a word she says and she did look gorgeous that dress was amazing!!

i love jamie!!!! i thought he was good but i know what louis said aboutthe song not being a big band song, was rachels a big band song i thought hers was tina turner   isnt it usually the rat pack songs - im confused!!! ( dont take much!!)

L xx


----------



## Emelbee

Louis hardly had room to speak re Jamies song... Rapping is hardly big band either!

Linlou - Big band week has always been rat pack songs as far as I remember. I think this is one of the worst weeks so far...


----------



## professor waffle

Usually it's one of the best weeks for the show, I look forward to it but this time it's been pretty bad methinks


----------



## shelly_anne

Danyl is growing on me.  He seems to have a smaller head


----------



## linlou17

emelbee - good point about the rapping   wish simon would have saiid that to louis!!

danyl was brilliant


----------



## Guest

shelly_anne said:


> Danyl is growing on me. He seems to have a smaller head


Do you mean literally


----------



## popsi

danyl is good.. but i really cant take to him at all !! dont want him to win ....... think they are all pretty poor really tonight, i guess it shows they are no Michael Buble's hey !!


----------



## shelly_anne

moo2275 said:


> shelly_anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danyl is growing on me. He seems to have a smaller head
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean literally
Click to expand...

   no but I swear his tongue gets bigger each week eeeewwwwwwww


----------



## shelly_anne

Oh if only I was 20 years younger!!


----------



## Emelbee

I heart Joe!


----------



## Guest

shelly_anne said:


> Oh if only I was 20 years younger!!


That would make you 12 and that would be very very wrong


----------



## popsi

joe is awesome... fair play to the kid !


----------



## shelly_anne

moo2275 said:


> shelly_anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh if only I was 20 years younger!!
> 
> 
> 
> That would make you 12 and that would be very very wrong
Click to expand...

   guess I should update my profile


----------



## H&amp;P

Can I take Joe home with me (not like that  ) he is soooooo cute


----------



## Guest

shelly_anne said:


> moo2275 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelly_anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh if only I was 20 years younger!!
> 
> 
> 
> That would make you 12 and that would be very very wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guess I should update my profile
Click to expand...

What's the truth then?


----------



## popsi

driver !!!! i should have know lol


----------



## professor waffle

Wow Lucie!!!


----------



## shelly_anne

moo2275 said:


> shelly_anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moo2275 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelly_anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh if only I was 20 years younger!!
> 
> 
> 
> That would make you 12 and that would be very very wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guess I should update my profile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the truth then?
Click to expand...

Look down  



DRIVER225 said:


> Can I take Joe home with me (not like that ) he is soooooo cute


Sorry Driver I bagged him first


----------



## Emelbee

Lucie is fabulous!


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi popsi - don't tell the PR girls (I already have a toyboy but I think Joe would be taking it a bit too far  )

Shelly - I'll share him with you  

Lucie is very good.


----------



## Guest

Shelly_anne that would be allowed now


----------



## shelly_anne

moo2275 said:


> Shelly_anne that would be allowed now


Phew


----------



## H&amp;P

Oh god they have saved the best till last


----------



## shelly_anne

oh no!!!  I hope these adverts go on all night so we don't have to suffer with the next act


----------



## Emelbee

DRIVER225 said:


> Oh god they have saved the best till last


That's what DH said too...


----------



## shelly_anne

DRIVER225 said:


> Oh god they have saved the best till last


Don't worry I don't want to share this time


----------



## therulerette15

I can't stand John and Edward.  What is wrong with the public?!?!


----------



## shelly_anne

Somebody shoot me now!!!


----------



## professor waffle

Oh no here we go again


----------



## Emelbee

What on earth?


----------



## H&amp;P

shelly_anne said:


> DRIVER225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god they have saved the best till last
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I don't want to share this time
Click to expand...

ewwwww I feel ill now........are we ready for a laugh then....deep breath here we go.......I love how they keep looking at each other to check they are in time........ love simon's comments think I'll leave with him if they win.........nooooooo Rikki Martin.........


----------



## popsi

and of course ricki martin is big band !!!!


----------



## professor waffle

If they win I will pay for Simon to leave the country


----------



## therulerette15

Louis is such a hipocrit . . . this is NOT big band!!!


----------



## Emelbee

Louis REALLY has no place to criticise...


----------



## H&amp;P

You've got to feel an insy bit sorry for them when they get boooed


----------



## shelly_anne

that was wrong in sooooo many ways!!


----------



## cleo31

Stacey sings well and i love her, but each wek she does just stand there.

I love joe too!!

The twins crack me up!!


----------



## MAL.

I am bored of the twins, time to go me thinks. I don't mind Stacey until she talks.


----------



## linlou17

oh god the twins - terrible as usual at least they are consistant  

thought danyl was great and i still love jamie

louis is so cheeky his act did not do big band either!!!!!! ( the twins that is!)


----------



## Guest

♥ MAL♥ said:


> I am bored of the twins, time to go me thinks. I don't mind Stacey until she talks.


With you on all of the above


----------



## MAL.

Great minds Moo


----------



## shortie66

thinks its time for them to go too  

I love stacey but when she talks she reminds me of the kevin and perry character, "ello mrs patterson, ello mr patterson" cant help but titter


----------



## Damelottie

Wasn't Louis just foul last night? This is when I hate the x-factor. When they switch on the 'little man' syndrome and forget there are people standing there who have tried their best. If he had a problem with it not being a Big Band song he should have gone to the producres afterwards surely? I felt so sorry for Jamie - it was a fantastic performace, anybody could see that. 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Damelottie

Why can't I make the poll work?


----------



## professor waffle

Dizz needs to set up a new poll for tonight


----------



## Avon Queen

i wish WE could vote in the beginning. im sure there were some good ones theyve missed. by the time we can vote at live shows theyve taken all the interesting ones out.  

if they were my twins theyd defo be on the naughty step


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Voting Unlocked !!! 

Sorry I wasnt on last night to do it


----------



## professor waffle

Thanks Dizzi, we've plenty of time to vote


----------



## linlou17

lady lottie - well said   i thought jamie was brilliant and was told he could sing that song louis was out of order and other people didnt do traditional big band either

please please get the twins out tonight!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Don't think there was anything wrong in Jamie singing a U2 song....it still had the "big band" elements.

The twins...awful as ever, out of tune, out of time with their choreography...pants !

What about Rachel though...better styling and all of a sudden seems to have got some confidence from somewhere....although both me & DP thought there was a bit of "acting" going on with her over-excitement and she sounded like Stacey...what was all that about, acting and talking like Stace....seems like she's almost been told to get some "likeability factor" and because Stace has got that "dizzy" girl-next-door personality Rachels almost copying her 

Still loving Ollie....and I do think Danyl is good...

N x


----------



## Damelottie

I thought Rachel was so much better - and then.......................... that stupid performance over squealing etc. I'm amazed Danni hasn't mentioned it to her. I think it'll cost her voates again .

Thanks Dizzi 

Oh and er.........

I love the twins


----------



## linlou17

ladie lottie - i squinted for a while and then         you dont     they are terrible

yeah i thought it was going to be any song they chose singing with the band til louis laid into jamie

oh yes and we said the same rachel was acting like stacey - strange!!!!   but thought she was loads better in her performance this week

L xx


----------



## Caz

I think LL ought to be drummed off of the internet for saying that... 

although I get where you are coming from... not that I agree. 

So we have big band week featuring Tina Turner, U2, Ricky Martin and some rapping. Riiiight. 

My opinions of the acts:

Olly, I missed so don't know what he was like.

Rachel I loved but, um, since when has Proud Mary been big band? TT is Motown if its anything?  However I thought she really pulled it together tonight, all round. Better styling, better song better everything. Although - agreeing with Minxy - I think i said in chat that she was challening Stacey there at the end.

Lloyd was a bit blah. Nothing wrong with the performance per se but I agreed with Simon about that song. So obvious.

Jamie, again U2 isn't Big band but... uh yeah, we'd already had Tina Turner and rapping so whatever.  I loved the performance and am happy to say I was wrong about him struggling tonight (but only because he pushed the Big Band theme to the extreme.)

Stacey looked utterly gorgeous, sounded great but... umm, I didn't adore her last night. She needs to move about a bit or something.

Miss Frank, I actualy really loved them tonight, rapping included. I think they were in their comfort zone with that performance. What's more I suspect there is actually some real creative talent in that groups, as well as just some decent singers.

Danyl was great as always. I know people think he's a bit cocky but, honestly, I think he just believes in himself and is confident performing.

Lucie sang beautifully and looked amazing. The song was completely blah though. With a more emotional / impactful song, she would have been outstanding.

Joe sang well but it felt a bit odd seeing him trying to do the snake hips thing and be sexy. The only way I'd want to take him to bed is with a teddy bear, a good story and a nice warm cup of milk... 

John & Edward... ah boys... she may bang but you suck.  I didn't think they could get any more awful than previously but, yet again I find myself surprised by the unending depths of talent that they don't have.

As for the judges:

Simon has been taking extra snark pills, Loius is The World's bigegst hypocrite (picking on Jamine for being "not big band" when he two acts did Ricky Martin and a rap), danni is slowly losing the plot and if Chreyl sits there looking tearful one more week I swear I will take a brick to the telly... 

*sigh* I Love the X Factor. 

The twins to go home tonight... pleasepleasepleaseplpease please!


----------



## Mish3434

please please please please please please please send John and Edward home


----------



## Avon Queen

caz - you should be a judge    

lloyds voice is a bit weird after a while. hes cute though.

jamies boring me now (sorry)

staceys so daft its not enduring anymore!! sorry!

Joe would be good in west end show.

rachel - went all psycho after performance, too much, too late

lucie - bored.

twins- shouldent be there

erm...whos left? ah yeah Olly and Miss Frank. Olly got a wart thing on face but is quite good    though hes not that different wouldent buy record. or download    i think why did they make miss frank a band cause i think theyd be good solo singers. think final will be Joe and Lucie. miss frank will hang around for a while


----------



## swhattie

Avon Queen said:


> Olly got a wart thing on face but is quite good


Please advise AQ on where this wart is?? I have missed a blemish on someone?! It is usually I that pics up on these things!! I must look tonight!!


----------



## Guest

I know what AQ means. I think it is beside his nose.


----------



## MAL.

Were they miming some of that song?


----------



## cleo31

HAve to agree with comments about Rachel, good performance but what was all that about when Dermot interviewed her?? ALso think the judges went a little over the top when praising her, trying to get her votes i think.

Stacey needs to move around a bit!!!

Love the twins too, they crack me up.

MAL - yes i think they were miming AGAIN!! But probably because they were so awful during the first week


----------



## popsi

i think they were... very disapointed they did last week too


----------



## cleo31

Anyone remember the double take brothers on the fast show  John and Edward remind me of them.


----------



## Emelbee

Mmmm Westlife


----------



## swhattie

how is it a singing comp if the mime??! I can mime!


----------



## cleo31

Emelbee said:


> Mmmm Westlife


But they never sing their own songs...another cover version!


----------



## shelly_anne

Emelbee said:


> Mmmm Westlife


----------



## cleo31

Still would though


----------



## Emelbee

cleo31 said:


> Emelbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm Westlife
> 
> 
> 
> But they never sing their own songs...another cover version!
Click to expand...

Cleo - I agree with you there, I read an article on DigitalSpy about a week or so ago that they did earlier this year saying that their new album would be all original material, with no covers.... Fast forward to now, and the first single from the new album is a cover 



cleo31 said:


> Still would though


Me too....


----------



## swhattie

cleo31 said:


> Emelbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm Westlife
> 
> 
> 
> But they never sing their own songs...another cover version!
Click to expand...

Thats what my DH has just said!!

I dont care! They can cover me!


----------



## MAL.

I did not notice last week they mimed but they are so used to singing live they are rubbish at miming! I do remember them being rubbish on the first show though   

Westlife don't do it for me   They are too clean cut  , at least all the celebs tonight should not be high tonight!


----------



## swhattie

♥ MAL♥ said:


> I did not notice last week they mimed but they are so used to singing live they are rubbish at miming! I do remember them being rubbish on the first show though
> 
> Westlife don't do it for me  They are too clean cut , at least all the celebs tonight should not be high tonight!


----------



## cleo31

Now here's a very sexy man   

Mal -


----------



## linlou17

i love westlife!!!


----------



## Emelbee

Dermot!! LOL!!


----------



## professor waffle




----------



## popsi

westlife are fab .. covers or no covers i love them


----------



## shelly_anne

Who on earth was that man!!!  Really didn't like him


----------



## cleo31

NOw i don't want to sound easy but i like them all!!


----------



## professor waffle

Michael Buble - I think he's cool


----------



## cleo31

Cheryls dress is a bot low cut and high cut too!!


----------



## shelly_anne

what has Cheryl nearly got on


----------



## cleo31

And rachel just screamed again!!


----------



## Damelottie

Boo - I wanted Rachel to go


----------



## Emelbee

Yay Joe!


----------



## swhattie

why dont i look like cheryl?


----------



## cleo31

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## shelly_anne




----------



## Emelbee

Seriously.... WHO is voting for them?!?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh glad lloyd got thru, Ms Frank to go


----------



## cleo31

OMG Danyl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NNNNNNNNOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## swhattie

who are these people?!

OOOH please make sure Danyl goes!!


----------



## shelly_anne

the world has gone mad!!!


----------



## professor waffle

WTF!!!!!!!!! they are both good & shouldn't be in the bottom 2


----------



## linlou17




----------



## cleo31

Do you think people aren't voting for danyl because he seems arrogant or that they think others will vote and they don't have to??


----------



## swhattie

I wouldnt vote for him because I think he's boring and I dont really like him, but he shouldnt be in the bottom two, those twins should just leave, its not fair


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

the world, well ok just the UK   has gone mad if they think the twits are better than Danyl


----------



## Stalyvegas

People voting for the Twins are obviously odd and should not be allowed phones


----------



## Damelottie

I voted for Miss Frank to go sorry


----------



## swhattie

oh no miss frank are not doing themselves any favours at all with this song and i love them


----------



## Emelbee

Not liking Miss Frank....


----------



## shelly_anne

I really don't like Miss Frank


----------



## professor waffle

Wasn't the greatest performance I've seen from them, not keen on the song at all. Danyl's song is better but I bet he goes home tonight


----------



## cleo31

Just missed miss frank, what did they sing??


----------



## swhattie

oh god, i just dont like him, hopping about like a demented crab


----------



## shelly_anne

and he loves himself


----------



## swhattie

yes he does


----------



## cleo31

He is just good i think, and he's doing what come naturally to him


----------



## shelly_anne

He is good but he knows it and show it as well


----------



## professor waffle

If Miss Frank go then Louis will only have the twins & that would serve him right


----------



## Emelbee

I knew Cheryl would take it to deadlock!!


----------



## cleo31

DEADLOCK!!!!


----------



## swhattie

never


----------



## Damelottie

Why did she do that? Surely they shouldn't do that for no reason.

I hated that shouting rapping from the girls band


----------



## professor waffle

OMG that so serves Louis right, he hasn't a cat in hells chance of winning with J&E


----------



## swhattie

I love that rapping its different


----------



## Guest

You can so tell that Cheryl doesn't like Danyl


----------



## cleo31

Miss Frank will be splitting up then


----------



## linlou17

cheryl voting tactically she has gone down in my books
danyl so deserved to stay out of those 2 acts but neither should have been in botton 2 should have been the twits and lloyd


----------



## Damelottie

linlou17 said:


> the twits


----------



## MAL.

I AM DISGUSTED!!! Them stupid twits have got through again (had to stay away from this thread as I had to pause xfactor and I have only just watched the end) and I am so mad, I don't know if I can watch another week of them idiots prancing about. I hope Simon gets rid of them.....he is the boss! Arrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhh who is voting for them?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

This weeks Poll results - 6 of you got it right 



> John & Edward ? - 27
> Danyl ? - 0
> Lucie ? - 0
> Olly ? - 0
> Joe ? - 0
> Lloyd ? - 2
> *Miss Frank ? - 6 *
> Jamie ? - 1
> Stacey ? - 0
> Rachel ? - 1
> 
> Total Voters: 37


hmmm what can I say - louis just lost his "best" group" for the twins! let us all  they don't make it to the final!

Loving Westlife - and your comments here tonight


----------



## linlou17

and no one voted danyl!!!!


----------



## Mish3434

Makes you wonder who on earth is voting for the Twits! I really couldn't believe the bottom 2 last night, I thought it would be the Twits and maybe Lloyd. Westlife, yummy  my Dh left the room because he is jealous  hates them  . I thought Michael Buble had been drinking when he came on but DH assured me he always walks that way

My BF text me last night during the show and she honestly reckons the Twins will win!!! If they do I will never watch X Factor again

Shelley xx


----------



## slinkyfish

I was under the impression this is about talent and *not * personality ffs. For that reason Danyl should have gone through. I think he's been got at by the press and yet again the public believe everything they read  Why do people get bashed for being good at something in this country! Why can't they stop digging dirt and say, 'Wow he has an amazing voice and can perform' At the end of the day I'm with Simon, he is an amazing vocalist and you can't win a singing competition because you're 'really nice kids'!  Just as Lou Lou says you can't judge the Twats (sorry but I LOATH them) you can't judge Danyl either. He's a Teacher, talented and use to standing up in front of people, plus he's older than most and has more confidence. He gets on my wick but he's amazing to listen to and watch. I think it will be a real shame if some pants act wins and people line Danyl, Joe and Jamie go before them

Sorry rant over...

Sorry but Stacy needs to get a grip and stop speaking like she's on speed  Really getting on my noonars now


----------



## H&amp;P

maybe we should have 2 polls

1) who do you want to go home 

and

2) who do you think will go home 

I would definately answer differently on these 2 questions


----------



## Mish3434

DRIVER225 said:


> maybe we should have 2 polls
> 
> 1) who do you want to go home
> 
> and
> 
> 2) who do you think will go home
> 
> I would definately answer differently on these 2 questions


I was thinking that aswell 

Shelley x


----------



## kdb

Yay, so glad I found this thread!!

"Bleuch" for the twins... totally agree, who on earth is voting for them?  Surely not all the Irish?  Patriotism can only go so far...

And as for Westlife, DING DONG!  They look even more dishy now they've grown up (and the less-good-looking one has left the group)!


----------



## slinkyfish

Little kids are making their parents vote them, I bet


----------



## Mish3434

Sorry but I would still refuse to vote for them, but then I hope my LO's have more taste than that anyway  

shelley x


----------



## slinkyfish

Oh Lord, what if they're a huge hit with the teenies and then start recording versions of The Birdie Song and other such horrors... 

No wedding reception guest will ever be safe again...    

IN THE NAME OF GOD, STOP VOTING FOR THEM YOU MAD LOONIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ophelia

Slinkyfish- I couldn't have put it better myself. I echo every word of your post regarding Danyl, the Twits and Stacey. Hear hear!!!


----------



## linlou17

or the "a ga doo"


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just heard on my Local radio . . . *John & Edward* had the most public votes this weekend


----------



## Damelottie

I know that lots of people don't like the twins but I have been _appalled_ at some of the things I keep reading about them in the media and the groups on ********. They are only young boys for heavens sake. I feel there is no need for such personal unpleasantness. The judges and other contestants keep saying what lovely people they both are so I don't think there's any need for the nastiness 

I'm glad they have lots of fans to counteract the rubbish. Like them or not I don't like to see people being picked on


----------



## MAL.

I am not on ******** and don't read the papers so I don't know what is being said about them, I have made my judgement from what I have seen of them on the xfactor but no it's not fair if it's getting v personal and nasty.

They just don't deserve to be there, they should be on BGT if they want the "entertainment factor" it is a singing competition  

Slinky you put it perfectly


----------



## slinkyfish

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Just heard on my Local radio . . . *John & Edward* had the most public votes this weekend


OMFG, I can see it now... Christmas number 1... The Twits and their version of Winter Wonderland. Or even worse, Rudolf the Red Nosed Raindeer   

Give me strength...


----------



## Caz

LadyLottie said:


> I know that lots of people don't like the twins but I have been _appalled_ at some of the things I keep reading about them in the media and the groups on ********. They are only young boys for heavens sake. I feel there is no need for such personal unpleasantness. The judges and other contestants keep saying what lovely people they both are so I don't think there's any need for the nastiness
> 
> I'm glad they have lots of fans to counteract the rubbish. Like them or not I don't like to see people being picked on


This is all the more reason why I think Louis is a idiot for putting them through (although I suspect it wasn't entirely his own decision to do so, since the others at least assisted on putting him through as far as the final 24). It was obviously to anyone with even half a brain that they were not finalist quality and they are there for entertainment purposes only. I didn't mind when the likes of Chico who was getting the same kind of abuse in the press because he's a grown man but, no, it's not fair for two young boys to be exposed to that kind of vitriol. They probably do have a market - the tweenies or younger - and they are entertaining and endearing in their own way but there's no way they should be in this competition.

But hey, call me cynical but while we're all ranting and raving about them, the X factor is front and centre of people's thoughts and the money is rolling in from voting. I've pretty much lost all faith in this being a serious star search competition now. 

C~x


----------



## Damelottie

Caz - I think thats why I partly like the twins because I stopped thinking of the X-factor as being anything serious a few years back  . Probably wrong of me tho when there's so much money involved


----------



## linlou17

praying the twins go home this week      

ooh its bon jovi week - i love jon bon jovi sooooo much


----------



## Caz

So anyone in chat or just me?  

C~x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

WTF is Cheryl Cole wearing?!?! Hidious IMHO !!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I thought that there were 2 records stuck to her!!


----------



## swhattie

in all seriousness - what is it?? Thats not a normal outfit surely to god? Is she in fancy dress


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Im missing it again ..................................


----------



## professor waffle

Poor Danyl


----------



## Caz

socialchameleon said:


> in all seriousness - what is it?? Thats not a normal outfit surely to god? Is she in fancy dress


Well it is Halloween. She's come as a dinner service.


----------



## swhattie

Caz said:


> socialchameleon said:
> 
> 
> 
> in all seriousness - what is it?? Thats not a normal outfit surely to god? Is she in fancy dress
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is Halloween. She's come as a dinner service.
Click to expand...


----------



## Irish Dee

LLoyd sounds awful!!!  He is all about the looks!!!

Dee


----------



## swhattie

Im watching it on sky+ so havnt got to lloyd yet.............poor danyl....


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

odriscde01 said:


> LLoyd sounds awful!!! He is all about the looks!!!
> 
> Dee


Definitley!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

do i take it they are all rubbish today?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

What ever you think about Stacey, you can't deny she has a good voice?


----------



## Caz

TwiceBlessed said:


> do i take it they are all rubbish today?


Pretty much, yes. None of them have really impressed me so far.


----------



## swhattie

im up to lloyd now and he is RUBBISH - my DH can sing better......

I was really uncomfortable watching danyl


----------



## professor waffle

Lucie has been the best so far, Stacey got better as she went on but was still flat. Dunno but they all seem out fo sorts tonight?


----------



## Irish Dee

I thought Stacy was really good.  Her voice is effortless and I love her personality.

Dee


----------



## wisbabe

How about, with Miss Frank not being in it now, Stacey gets to do a rap...


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Oh dear Dani, what were u thinking?? Awful version


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

.....says, yep John & Ed are through again this week!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

just turned it on....scary but thought not as dreadful as before lol


----------



## professor waffle

It was sooooooooooooooooooo bad though, can't believe anyone would vote for them


----------



## swhattie

They entertain me!! 

Sorry but they do! But lord, please have mercy on me because I have not voted for them!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Yeah bad as always but not AS bad /////mind you the sound was down low..maybe it sounds better like that.

Hoping to hear a brief recap of all the others...

Socialchameleon I am thinking of bringing out the white coats considering I didnt find them AS bad this week lol


----------



## swhattie

TB - Please feel free to come and lock me up!!  do have a feeling that they will be there in that final though!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

me too I reckon people are voting for them just to annoy everyone.

OMG whats with ollys bare chest YEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK


----------



## swhattie

OOOh i quite like it!!!


----------



## Irish Dee

Ollie rocked it.  Even thought the shirt ripping was a little ott, still love him.

Dee


----------



## TwiceBlessed

just seeing the snapshots as missed the main show...

danyl and lloyd....rubbish....

rachel.....rubbish......

all actually pretty rubbish......

olly prob best tonight  except for the chest thing


----------



## professor waffle

TwiceBlessed said:


> Yeah bad as always but not AS bad /////mind you the sound was down low..maybe it sounds better like that.


It was a lot worse with the voulme all the way up trust me!


----------



## cleo31

Loved Olly!!!!

Think J & E to go....but if they don't then LLoyd. A distinctive voice that doesn't seem to suit any song!


----------



## sexybabe

i know they are the most loathed act right right(john and edward) but i just love them alot cause they are entertaining.however danyl still got my vote today again.


----------



## nicnacnoo

TEAM JOE for me!!! xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I am loving Ollie !!!

The twins were pants (sorry) and Lloyd was weak...the others were ok....


----------



## popsi

lucie was my fav tonight.. the twins were funny tho... dont get the whole ollie fascination tho


----------



## nicnacnoo

Lucie is fab too xxx


----------



## slinkyfish

Is it just me or is anyone else beyond caring about who wins this? Frankly I'm sick of the judges, especially the smug Lou Lou and sick of them saying 'Ooooh you're such a lovely person, everybody Luuuuuuuuuurves you' Who cares if they're nice if they can't bl**dy sing a note?? The twats just make it a joke! If I'd spent all week practicing and working my butt off to get through I'd be well pi**ed off if those idiots survive to torture for another week and I went out because the press had started a witch hunt.  

I'm not sure I'll be bothering to watch the rest, to me it's no longer about finding someone talented who can follow in the shoes of the likes of Leona...


----------



## Guest

I agree Slinkyfish. It's all got a bit like Big Brother - it's had it's day! Will still keep watching though


----------



## Avon Queen

think jamie or rachel will go....i think it dont matter what rachel does now, shes blown it. and jamie lovley fella but i think hes a bit of a one trick pony.

lloyd got completley the wrong song didnt he? his voice is dead weird. if only his voice was more "Normal" maybe he should sing another justin timberlake one at some point, or ...oh i dont know what suits that voice? good boy band material though

*****************who's album would you all buy?..................***********************


----------



## Avon Queen

now the only person i can think of is maybe Stacey or Lucies album...




Olly i like but a bit like will young. The geordie guy would be good in a musical/stage.


----------



## Mish3434

OMG WTF was Cheryl wearing last night, it was totally hiddeous!!

Why does Louis clap like a demented seal!!!!

Llyod and Daniel should be up this week (well I really think the twins but that just aint gonna happen is it   )

Got to go, I'm in work this morning!!

Shelley xx


----------



## linlou17

cheryl looks ridiculous     have thought a lot of her out fits this year have been bad also hated the see through lap shade dress she wore in week 1!!!!

daniel - felt sorry for him and the guy can sing but he can also sulk   needs to pick himself up and get on with the show

jamie - i loved jamie in the past but his song choice was dated and i agree bit 1 trip pony-ish ( still love the afro though!!!)

olly - was my favourite by far ( bar the chest baring - no need!) but he has been good every week and is now settles in my no 1 spot  

the girls - were all quite good but none of them blew me away 

lloyd - as bad as ever   but he is a cutie 

joe - im sorry but he is too wet for me a bit too nice

the twits - do i need comment as awful as ever but again got a rally catchy fun tune and will no doubt sail through to next week  

i think thats them all  

wonder who will go tonight      

L xx


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya linlou   

you know i bet jamie is dead nice in person and if he sat and sung to you youd be blown away but not sure what album hed make. needs to find a niche

yeah olly forgot about that, that chest didnt need to be bared!!!!

lloyd was really bad hes getting through on his looks

the twins SHOULD go. i voted for jamie but im wanting to change my mind now!!!!

CAN MOD TAKE OFF MY VOTE FOR JAMIE?


----------



## Caz

slinkyfish said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else beyond caring about who wins this? Frankly I'm sick of the judges, especially the smug Lou Lou and sick of them saying 'Ooooh you're such a lovely person, everybody Luuuuuuuuuurves you' Who cares if they're nice if they can't bl**dy sing a note?? The twats just make it a joke! If I'd spent all week practicing and working my butt off to get through I'd be well pi**ed off if those idiots survive to torture for another week and I went out because the press had started a witch hunt.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll be bothering to watch the rest, to me it's no longer about finding someone talented who can follow in the shoes of the likes of Leona...


Yes, I am completely with you on that. I am almost beyond caring. None of them are lighting my fire this year at all. By this point I usually have a favourite and, even if that person doens't go on to win, I find myself invested in their progress. But this year... meh to all of them really.  I swear if the twins don't go tonight I'll lose interest completely.



Avon Queen said:


> *****************who's album would you all buy?..................***********************


None of them, frankly.

My views on last night:

Joe. A good performance but I wasn't excited by it. I felt he should have engaged the audience more and I should have felt more energised by it. Perhaps it didn't translate as well via the TV as it was live but, to me, it just lacked passion. Oh and I completely agreed with Simon about those dancers.

Lucie. Again, another good performance but, again it didn't excite me. I dunno, it's not the singing but the performance that seemed less than enthusiastic. The song really suited her though, and it did show her to be more versatile than most of the finalists this year.

Danyl. Oh my. Almost too painful to watch! The singing was ok - after an initial wobble - but the performance was dire. From him it should have been incredible but alas no. I know there's the whole confidence being knocked thing but this is a confident and mature individual who should have jumped back from that fighting like Rachel did last week. I'm forced to conclude he either can't hack it when the going gets tough or this was all part of the "act" to get a sympathy vote. I just hope that doesn't backfire on him. I didn't much like that song on him though.

Lloyd. Was flatter than one of my cakes - which, if you knew my baking skills, is saying something.  The whole performance, the song, everything made me cringe. For starters why oh why give him a song that makes it sound like kisisng a girl is a bad thing? A man singing this song loses the whole point of the song and makes him look a bit gay (not that I care if he is or isn't but can't see the logic in making him sing something that's going to make people wonder and possibly dent the heartthrob status).

Stacey. Again, ok song but it just did nothing for me. Just very blah tonight. I think that's the word of the week actually.

Jamie. Well Louis I disgaree with you about the pub singer thing. I do think Jamie can rock and I did like this performance and I actually started to feel the rock vibe at this point. I guess he couldn't really go wrong in his comfort zone.

Rachel. Ah at last! A performance that made me feel the song. Well, a bit anyway. that she actually got a chance to show off her sinigng range and skills. She looked a little like Diana Ross in one of her videos to me too. I prefer this look on her. The dress was pretty hideous though.

John and Edward. Well, it was better than previous performnces. Please note I said better not good. There is a HUGE difference. I think better probably because this is a song you can't really go wrong with - I mean provided you shout it rather than sing it, which is exactly what they did.  I am sure the small tremor the seismic equipment at the NPL detected was dear old Freddie spinning in his grave. 
Actually I take that back; you can do it wrong when you lose synch... oh dear! Scary!
On the plus side they did actually rock out which I guess was more what I'd hoped some of the other acts might give.

Olly. I think this was the bext (possibly joint best) all round performance of the night. A perfect song choice. Didn't like his hair though and not sure about the shirt ripping... Hmmm!

So I liked Jamie, Olly and Rachel tonight. If there were any justice Lloyd and John & Edward will be in the botom two with the twins going home... however, it being the X Factor and the British public apparently being too jacked up on sugar from all that Halloween candy to think straight, we'll no doubt see Olly and Lucie there instead, with Olly going home. 

The judges? Cheryl looked awful and unfcomfortable in that dress, but was in fine b*tchy form. Danni had some fab one liners, Louis was his usual prattish self and I do believe Simon forgot to take his snark pills this week since he was much nicer to them that previous weeks.

Looking forward to throwing rotten veg at the tv tonight when the results are announced.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ive just watched last nights show   considering it was rock the song choices were dreadfull for most of them IMO
where  bon jovi or Bryan Admas, reo speedwagon to name just a few soft rock artists with great songs!

Caz you summed it up perfectly - what more does one need to say ? 

I liked Olly, Joe & lucie & Jamie - Joe becomming my favourite.
I am just waiting for that one performance that says yep thats the one!
Last year for me it was when Alexandra sang candy man - I was sold and she became my firm favourite, 
this year I am waiting for that moment.

Anyways results tonight agree again with caz, J&E should be in the bottom with Lloyd,
but they wont so is it one of Dannis girls or simons boys to go 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Bob 2

I think it is a poor year,after Leona and Alexandra,they pushed the boundaries and this year no one that special!!!


----------



## Emelbee

Pleeeeeeeeeeeease let it be the Twins' last night tonight  

If it's not them, I think it will be Lloyd...


----------



## slinkyfish

OMG how old are Bon Jovi?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hes 47.....


----------



## popsi

bon jovi are LUSHHH !!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

biting nails...


----------



## professor waffle

argghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MAL.

Gutted


----------



## professor waffle

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Emelbee




----------



## Ceri.

Farce


----------



## professor waffle

Lloyd to go then this time


----------



## popsi

hope rachel goes ...


----------



## Emelbee

Deadlock again this week?


----------



## MAL.

Well Lloyd was really bad but no point saving Rachael again just to be in the bottom again, she must not have a lot of fans   

Think Lloyd will get another chance and Rachel to go unless he is completely rubbish in the song he does now.


----------



## Emelbee

♥ MAL♥ said:


> no point saving Rachael again just to be in the bottom again, she must not have a lot of fans


Think I agree with you there MAL...


----------



## professor waffle

I think Simon will have the casting vote & he will go for Rachel as she is the better singer regardless of the fact that she has been in the bottom two more than anyone else


----------



## shortie66

who the heck is voting for tweddle dumb and tweedle dumber??


----------



## professor waffle

slycett said:


> who the heck is voting for tweddle dumb and tweedle dumber??


wish I knew!


----------



## popsi

kate.. is it you and JD


----------



## ~ S ~

Sorry, I think it's really funny that the twins are being kept in. I think people are just sick of Simon Cowell and want to pis on his bonfire


----------



## Emelbee

I think Lloyd may have been quite good then had it not been for his poorly throat....


----------



## slinkyfish

I give up


----------



## Irish Dee

I think he did the right thing, she's been in the bottom 2, 3 weeks out of 4.  She just has no fan base!!!

LLoyd is not a great singer, but he has an appeal.

Jedward, can someone please explain it to me?

Dee


----------



## TwiceBlessed

odriscde01 said:


> Jedward, can someone please explain it to me?


People are sick of these type of shows and deliberately voting for the rubbish....either that or the phone voting machine thingy is broken


----------



## MAL.

I think girls under the age of 14 are voting for the twins. I agree I think Lloyd would of sounded ok tonight "Cheryl let him pick his own songs!"


----------



## Caz

slinkyfish said:


> OMG how old are Bon Jovi?





TwiceBlessed said:


> hes 47.....


And yet I wouldn't climb over him to get to a lesser man... 

I'm not at all surprised that John and Edward are through _again_  Farcical now isn't it.

I don't think Simon let it go to the public for any reason other than tactical. Rachel has been developing, growing and improving throughout and in a couple more weeks she'd be a serious contender. Lloyd, on the other hand, sweetheart though he is, is not really likely to last more than a few more weeks anyway. I think Simon had a pretty good idea Rachel was going to be bottom based on previous form. This way though, he looks like a bit of a saint. 

C~x


----------



## MAL.

Also I don't like Joe, he belongs in the west end or something, I can see him as a Joseph. I agree with the others I don't really have a favorite yet


----------



## Guest

My Fave is Olly


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> John & Edward ? - 25
> Danyl ? - 5
> Lucie ? - 0
> Olly ? - 0
> Joe ? - 1
> Lloyd ? - 11
> Jamie ? - 2
> Stacey ? - 0
> *Rachel ? - 2 *


Two of you got it right 

25 of you are still hopefull 
They both looked so crushed 

Loved Bon Jovi - Think I will like the song once Ive heard it a few more times, and JLS were great!

~Dizzi~

My top 4 
Joe
Olly 
Lucie 
Jamie


----------



## dakota

They should make it so you are only able to phone and vote once  

Dont like John and Edward but can see why they are being kept in

There are a couple of good singers there, but nothing thats fantastic and i really thing Leona and Alexandra have really set standards high 

Half decent singers on there are danyl, lucy, jamie and stacey. Loved Olly's performance last night, he's getting better each week


----------



## Damelottie

I really like all Simons acts - think they are just brilliant.

I think the girls are soooooo boring.  

I wonder if its the hositility towards the twins that makes people vote for them? I must admit - when I heard and saw the 'adults' in the audience booing 2 young kids it made me want to vote for them 

LadyLottie slinks off quickly


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

∆ Ceri ∆ said:


> Farce


Ditto 

I think the way they left announcing the twins till the last few was done on purpose...getting our hopes up 

I said to DP I wouldn't watch anymore if the twins got through but I know I'll still be watching to the bitter end !!


----------



## cleo31

Still loving Olly.

Thought Rachel had a gr8 voice but was never going to sell records as she had been in the bottom 2 3 times, so obviously wasn't a favourite.

Think Simon did the right things as it was hard to judge LLoyds performance (although i don't really like his voive, its so monotone) as he was ill. But yes i think he knew it would be Rachel going.

I really like Danyl too, don't get why everyone dislikes him (wathced the xtra factor)

Agree about Joe, i do quite like him, but he would be brilliant in a musical. Joseph would be fantastic!

Girls are just boring, i really don't get Lucie  

The twins need to go now, heard sinita on GMTV last week and she said it would be unfair if they won as oit would be like Michelle Macmannus. The public voted for her out of sympathy or just to pee Simon off but no one bought her records, a long way to fall.

Right thats me!


----------



## kdb

Can't believe Rachel's gone - her performances were getting better the last couple of weeks.  (Amazing the difference a decent hairstyle can make.)

Lucie has a great voice in the raw but as a performer doesn't give me goosebumps like Leona or Alexandra.

So, for now I'm liking Olly.  Maybe Danyl shot himself in the foot by having such an amazing first audition?  But, would be great to have a male winner for a change  

As for worrying about the twins being hurt by some of the remarks being made about them (bearing in mind I don't much read the papers or blogs etc where the worst would've been said)... by entering this competition they are putting themselves out there for public comment.  That means you have to take the bad with the good.

Yes they're young, but from the way they speak about their own performances / talent / etc it seems they are quite ignorant of their short-comings and think pretty highly of themselves.  (Arguably an essential quality of being a 'celebrity'.)  Having loads of screaming girls lusting after you will have pumped up their egos even more.  They (and their parents) will do very well financially out of having gotten this far and stirred up so much public emotion.  Hence, I have no sympathy for them - and nor do I for any of the contestents who've been "judged" so publicly (Rachel and Lucie are only a year older than the twins...).

TBH the bits I enjoy most are the judges' comments, seeing Dermot, and watching the live perfs of Bon Jovi, Westlife, etc.


----------



## Damelottie

Mmmm - the money might not make up for the bullying and humiliation. Maybe it would for some people - but not everybody. Danyl looked like a broken man on Saturday. Gosh - people can be so heartless and rude.


----------



## H&amp;P

danyl did definately look like a broken man, i almost voted for him (but didn't as i don't think he is the best but definately not the worst)

I think they should change the voting so you vote for who you want off, that would mean that everyone who is voting for all the others could get rid of the twins and we could have a proper competition.


----------



## Ceri.

Just a thought, but this year i know there are a couple of numbers you can ring to vote for free, just wondered if this is making a difference to the twins.  You wouldnt waste you money voting for them would you. Maybe people are having a laugh using the free votes to keep them in


----------



## slinkyfish

I actually think the one that stands out is Danyl (despite being a Jamie fan) and apart from this round he's been excellent all the way through. I think the judges have had a go at him _because_ he's head and shoulders above the others who just sing and don;t really perform. Not sure I'd go to see Stacey in concert and I agree Joe is amazing but would be better in the West End. Now I know exactly what Danyl does it's no wonder he's so confident, he teaches at a Stage School for God's sake!! I felt sorry for him as his publicity has been malicious and he CAN sing, where as the twins are useless 

However I really hate the British press who make up stories like Stacy and Joe having a falling out about Stacy being bashed with a tambourine on stage by Joe. A) it wasn't Joe it was Lucy B) it was an accident and C) No one fell out! If all else fails they just make it up  Now maybe all the stuff about Danyl is a load of old cod too and because he's so good they have a go at him - typical of our press really   and the papers doing it have readers who believe everything they read 

Just to add Jamie and this 'one trick pony' thing. How versatile are Gun's and Roses, Bon Jovi, White Snake etc? They are rock bands and sing hard and soft ROCK!. Jamie is a Rock singer. I Don't hear Bon Jovi singing 'Big band' or 'Diva' songs, thank God I have to add! You buy that type of music because you like it, not many rockers buy West Life music!!


----------



## slinkyfish

Personally ladies I say SACK THE JUDGES and let us in there!!


----------



## Avon Queen

Caz said:


> slinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lloyd. Was flatter than one of my cakes - which, if you knew my baking skills, is saying something.  The whole performance, the song, everything made me cringe. For starters why oh why give him a song that makes it sound like kisisng a girl is a bad thing? A man singing this song loses the whole point of the song and makes him look a bit gay (not that I care if he is or isn't but can't see the logic in making him sing something that's going to make people wonder and possibly dent the heartthrob status).
> 
> C~x
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA FLATTER THAN ONE OF YOUR CAKES, MADE ME LAUGH. SO ITS NOT JUST ME THEN
Click to expand...


----------



## kdb

What happened with Danyl?? I missed the first hour because I was on the phone to my lovely Gran.

LOL about the tambourine.... do they really expect people to believe that?? Sounds like the media are just jumping on the X Factor bandwagon. I can see it now in editorial meetings around the country... "ok, so what [email protected] can we write about <insert X Factor contestant's name here> today".


----------



## slinkyfish

He was off key and very subdude   Not a good performance. I think he was in the bottom 2 last week because people just thought he'd be safe so didn't bother voting

I tried the free voting line and it didn't work


----------



## Mish3434

I think some of the stories about Danyl are totally malicious, apparently he is being compared to Hitler   WTF is that all about. How can you compare a normal guy who sings on National TV on a Saturday and Sunday night, with a total maniac who was responsible for the deaths of Millions of innocent people   .  Sorry I just don't get it   TBH it makes my blood boil!!!  I can't for one minute imagine anyone hating Danyl like they would hate Hitler.    

I think Llyod should have gone last night, I think out of the 2 he was the weaker act, granted Rachel doesn't have a huge fan base, but I feel she would probably grow on people during the competion.  Also I thought Llyod had a massive fan base with all these young girlies!! However they obviously didn't vote for him this week.

My faves are Lucie, Olly and Jamie, and I must admit the maternal instinct in me loves Joe, I could just give him a big cuddle, in a totally motherly way 

Shelley x


----------



## MAL.

I agree with what you both said slinky and kd74. On Saturday it showed a headline from some magazine of Danyl being the most hated contestant, me and dh looked at each and were like what Like I said before I don't see what the press are saying about them but from watching the programme what on earth has he done to deserve that? Why do we (press mainly) seem to try and make people feel small and horrible for being good and talented whilst from what I have just seen of the twins they are rude (when they sang over that girl in bootcamp bit) and selfish and are not good at singing/dancing at which the competition is all about, they are being supported and being put through this competition just to get on Simons nerves? At the end of the day whatever happens Simon wins! But I do feel sorry for all of the other contestants that are doing their very best every week knowing that they may go home whilst the twins go through for all the wrong reasons. If people are bored of these programmes and are doing a protest vote they should just turn over channels and watch something else. 

Nothing I have said above it aimed at anyone on here! DH does listen to the radio and reads papers and is always telling me bits and bobs of what people are saying about the show.  

Anyone watch the other show on ITV2 after? Not watched it before but it was so funny when people were ringing the judges and being really harsh with them, one told Cheryl she looked awful in that dress


----------



## linlou17

what did chezza say to that? it was bloody awful!!!


----------



## Damelottie

It was really odd wasn't it?


----------



## MAL.

She said she loved the dress and it looked ok for standing up in and not for sitting down in. I thought it was just horrible, full stop  

I think Danni has been looking fab every week.


----------



## Damelottie

I think Danni has too. What a beautiful face


----------



## MAL.

She has really come into her own this time round, she looks stunning. I have heard she has a new man and that is why she is full of smiles.


----------



## H&amp;P

Did any of you see Danni on the Piers Morgan interview, she was fab, she made me cry   Her new man looks lovely very down to earth. Piers was trying to get her to talk about marriage and baies and she was getting really embarrassed it was soooooo sweet.


----------



## professor waffle

I saw the interview too, the uncut version is on tonught. I was actually very impressed with her as a person, agree about her new bloke too


----------



## MAL.

No I missed that, will try and catch it tonight


----------



## kdb

Do we know what the theme is this week for the songs?  And who it will be performing on Sunday?


----------



## MAL.

I have heard it's songs from films and the twins are doing ghostbusters   Think it's Leona Lewis on Sunday but not sure.


----------



## kdb

Ah that's right - I saw something about Ghostbusters too.


----------



## kdb

*Most popular X Factor act revealed (& how to vote for free)*
3 November 2009

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/news/phones/2009/11/the-nations-favourite-x-factor-act-revealed

X Factor results (voting week 4) - FREE VOTES ONLY
1.Danyl Johnson
2.John & Edward
3.Olly Murs
4.Lucie Jones
5.Jamie Archer
6.Stacey Solomon
7.Joe McElderry
8.Lloyd Daniels
9.Rachel Adedeji
Source: Free2call.tv (based on 10,000 votes)

/links


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hmm stacey not that good.  Olly not bad.....


----------



## MAL.

Hiya ladies  

Thought Stacey looked good in that she looked more confident but vocally not good   Olly hmmmmm thought it was good but I am a bit bored with the same kind of thing from him. Roll on the rest of em  

Thanks for that kd74   

Are Simon and Cheryl arguing in the middle of Lloyds song? Sounds like another bad song choice for him


----------



## Irish Dee

I love oly, but then Ferris Bueller is one of my favourite films.  LOVED the thrille bit, really brought it up to date.

Best so far by far.

Dee


----------



## popsi

wow... jamie is awesome tonight


----------



## TwiceBlessed

gonna have to pause sky+ now....darn it


----------



## Irish Dee

Wow,

what a difference a hair cut makes.  Danyl looks amazing  Great voice and in a different league to the others really

Dee


----------



## MAL.

wow I agree Dee, he did it so effortlessly as well! Liked Jamie as well. Did not know Lucie's song but I have not liked her from day 1 but cant say why, cant put my finger on it


----------



## TwiceBlessed

here we go people....brace yourselves


----------



## professor waffle

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MAL.

This is just silly


----------



## TwiceBlessed

PML


----------



## Debs

Sooo the right song for them


----------



## popsi

so so funny though.. dont agree with the booing at all tho


----------



## Damelottie

Oh darn it - I'm behind on Sky+. Just saw Jamie here


----------



## Martha Moo

OMG
now thats scary 
perfect choice of song wasnt it!


----------



## Damelottie

Right - I've forwarded through Lucie coz thats always dull. Just got to Danyl............


----------



## Debs

I love Joe but dont think this song choice has done him any favours


----------



## MAL.

Found it a bit boring


----------



## TwiceBlessed

cant even remember anyone!


----------



## Damelottie

Just saw the twins - priceless   . They are very good sports tho aren't they? They are taking the mick out of themselves and laugh at the boos. I guess its time for them to go but I have enjoyed them


----------



## Debs

I thought Lloyd tried really hard tonight but think he will be next to go.


----------



## BABY2

The twins are going to win aren't they?   

DH is working the security at Xfactor and everytime I pick him up (sat and sun 11.30 pm onwards) the twins are the only ones who come out to where the "screaming fans" are and wave through the fence, sign autographs and generally be nice and kind   , I tell you , they have a heavy fan base   

Lloyd cannot sing, at least the twins are entertaining


----------



## Debs

cant say im a fan of lloyd baby2 - i just meant that he did try hard tonight but I dont think it will be enough


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi, I agree, Lloyd will most probably be the next to go, I think he's a nice lad, however I would choose the twins over him


----------



## BABY2

Debs said:


> cant say im a fan of lloyd baby2 - i just meant that he did try hard tonight but I dont think it will be enough


no I agree with you, have not liked him from the first show, and not sure why he was put through


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The Twins were awful and Lloyd not good so 
but tonight it was Louis that anoyed me the most, I really could   him and I am not a violent person!

During Lloyds song Simon said to cheryl "thats my song" and he diddnt seem happy about it - gwad knows why!

Best tonight for me  . . .  tough one, asapart from the 2 mentioned already I like them all 
so tonight its Jamie as I love that I love that song and he did it well.

~Dizzi~


----------



## kdb

Loved Danyl's haircut - apparently he had it done just a few hours before the show.


----------



## linlou17

loved all the over 25s think jamie was my best though he did an amazing job with the song, danyl is a fantastic singer and olly i love the dancing!!!!

the girls - just arent doing it for me i was so hopeful for them before the live shows as well

the boys - lloyd cant sing ( cute though  !!) and joe is too wet and just not a pop star

the twins - total cr*p as usual but they are funny   and do take all the criticism well

lloyd or the twins to go tonight

L xx


----------



## Tina xx

I've put that I want Jedward to go tonight, but I think it will be Lloyd


----------



## slinkyfish

Over 25's for me 

Me and DD, after much discussion, have decided to vote for Jamie as we reckon Danyl will get a record deal if he wins or not. I do like Oli though but he's a bit too boy next door for me...


----------



## sal24601

jamie to win pleeease! love his tyle, and whats wrong with being a rocker? Better than a cheesy bland pop 'star'.

Twins to go, yes they're amusing but they can't sing and they certainly are not 'what the show is all about' Louis! I though it was about finding an exceptional star talent, someone, who you go wow about when you hear them sing. Not who you cringe behind a cushion and put your fingers in your ears!

Anyhoo!


----------



## BABY2

Black Eyed Peas...yey I love them 

I think I may be the only person on the planet that doesn't like Leona even though she has a good voice, she is too bland for my liking 

Lloyd to go please


----------



## popsi

baby2... you have found another one.. i cant be doing with the little girl lost thing !!


----------



## BABY2

popsi said:


> baby2... you have found another one.. i cant be doing with the little girl lost thing !!


oh thank God


----------



## shelly_anne




----------



## TwiceBlessed




----------



## shelly_anne

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## professor waffle

Lucie or Jedward to go then


----------



## TwiceBlessed

no way if lucie goes tonight against them im boycotting


----------



## Ceri.

THE TWITS ARE GOING HOME

JUSTICE WILL PREVAIL

YESSSS!!!!!    ​


----------



## MAL.

OHMYGOD THE TWINS HAVE GOT TO GO!


----------



## Caz

The Twins are HISTORY.... surely... Pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease.  

C~x


----------



## professor waffle

It has to be Jedward to goooooooooooooooo pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Emelbee

Looks like they will FINALLY be going home tonight.... 

Must admit, I'm really surprised Lloyd wasn't in the bottom 2 this week...


----------



## starr

they have got to go!!!


----------



## Bob 2

It's about time but I think LLoyd should have been there too!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

dd1 is calling...shall I stay or shall I go sky plus all very well but I will have to stay away from here and ** until I catch up...


----------



## Damelottie

Nooooooo - Lucie to go


----------



## TwiceBlessed

LL wash your mouth out


----------



## MAL.

Think Lloyd got the sympathy vote  

Think Black Eyed Peas and Leona were both good   

Got everything crossed that they get rid of the twins whilst they have got the chance!

Oh TwiceBlessed what did you do?


----------



## Damelottie

I know I know......... but she' so booooooooooooooring


----------



## shortie66

it has to be the gruesome twosome for gods sake   

If its not then theres obviously a conspiracy


----------



## shelly_anne

TwiceBlessed said:


> LL wash your mouth out


----------



## Ceri.

Time to move ya body .... outta the studio's boys!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Jedward to go pleeeeeease !!!!! 

Must admit, I may not like them and they can't sing but I don't like the booing...bit strong considering they are just kids....arrogant kids maybe but kids none the less !

N xx


----------



## Irish Dee

Well, looks like the twins time is up!!!!

About time,

Dee
(and I'm even Irish!!!)


----------



## foof

Please it has to be the twins to go !!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I am still here


----------



## TwiceBlessed

if its deadlock they will stay....


----------



## shelly_anne

nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Emelbee

SIMON!!! Oh my god!


----------



## Damelottie

YAY!!!!!!!! Deadlock - they'll stay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

fdk;jslasdpfoiasngadoignaso[igndsapignisaodgnasdpoingosdpigopaisdngopig


----------



## Emelbee

That was SO wrong....


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## Ceri.

Un-bl00dy-believable     

Simon Cowell is a COWARD!


----------



## Martha Moo

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Its gotta be a fix surely


----------



## shortie66

WHAT A    JOKE


----------



## ~ S ~

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez as much as the twins crack me up that is so wrong


----------



## foof

noo Simon

whay have u done


----------



## Guest

I'm disgusted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABY2

What a farce, but I have to admit I can never remember what Lucie has been singing from the night before;she's bland but did not deserve to go


----------



## BABY2

I think all Simon can see is $$$$$$$$ and £££££££ signs with the twins, as he knows the twins are like marmite, Love them or Hate them


----------



## Irish Dee

Well, can't say I'm surprised!!!

Hope that one of Simons is voted out next week and the twins get through.  He'll kick himself when he loses out to them next week!!!!!!

Dee


----------



## fuzzier

what a loads of ****** this show is becoming, lucie is far more talented than those two idiots who cannot sing...............it's meant to be a singing contest


----------



## shortie66

i hope cowells   drops off


----------



## ~ S ~

Baby2 I was just saying the same to my dh.....Cowell can see that he is going to make a lot of money out of the twins


----------



## TwiceBlessed

odriscde01 said:


> Well, can't say I'm surprised!!!


neither was lucie...she knew it as soon as simon went to the public vote


----------



## slinkyfish

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Simon Cowbag is a big fat hairy    

Decision based on tonight's performance my  ! What a joke!


----------



## popsi

one word DISGUSTING !!! but whats with the public voting for them too .. its not all Simons fault the stupid public voted more for them then they did Lucie


----------



## ~ S ~

He's just admitted he didn't expect Lucie to go on the dead lock


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

WTF ?!!   Just knew it would happen......Simon knew if he voted the twins off he'd get accused of picking them just because he's disliked them from the start...so in some ways I can see why he went to the public vote.........but still....can't believe we've got to put up with them for another week !


----------



## kara76

so so need to use many swear words but lets put it polite

simon cowell your a small penis


----------



## Caz

Oh my.... 


I do not believe what my eyes and ears have just shown me. Simon Cowell you are a Class A Prize 1, IDIOT! he said he would vote based solely on their performances in the sing off. Unless I am going bonkers Lucie wiped the floor with John and Edward.   

The only explanation is tactical (again). he knew Lucie was more of the threat to his boys than the twins and took a chance she'd go. Well it was obvious really, based on past voting. 

Last week  said I would stop watching if the twins stays one more week and, I meant it. Taking out the programme planner now. They won't be getting revenue from my votes anymore. Maybe enough people will follow suit that they'll start taking it seriously.  

C~x


----------



## Fraggles

Don't blame the public, it's simon's flipping master plan to make loadsa money out of Jedward. He did it deliberately and strategically to get the talent out so his acts win and he can continue to slate Jedward to the public but get what he wants - more money in the bank. I read he wants Jedward to be the new zig and zag. Not that he cares but my estimation of him has gone down that he can stop someone possibly having a career because of tv ratings. Ridiculous. I am switching of x factor because it is no longer a singing or talent competition but a laughing stock.

As you can tell no doubt I feel strongly about this.
 what I want to do to Simon Cowell at the moment


----------



## TwiceBlessed

~ S ~ said:


> He's just admitted he didn't expect Lucie to go on the dead lock


hes got to say that. Dont believe him for a second.


----------



## swhattie

kara76 said:


> so so need to use many swear words but lets put it polite
> 
> simon cowell your a small penis


----------



## BABY2

slycett said:


> i hope cowells willy drops off


  don't think he had one in the first place otherwise he would have made a bloomin decision


----------



## BABY2

would it be wrong if I egged his gorgeous blacked out black Bentley tonight when I pick up DH??


----------



## swhattie

BABY2 said:


> would it be wrong if I egged his gorgeous blacked out black Bentley tonight when I pick up DH??


Yes it would be wrong.

You should nick it instead!


----------



## popsi

lol.. its making me laugh so much.. and you slycat . . what would i expect luv ya honey xx

well i have to say i dont agree.. but come on hands up in here who voted for lucie


----------



## Fraggles

I so hope a talent agent offer rachel and lucie contracts and make loads of money for them. I think Stacey is the most talented left but no doubt if she is ever in the bottom two he will vote her out too.

I think you can do more than just egg his bentley. Can't we give it to local neighbourhood kids with ASBO's?

Not expecting Lucie to go he bloomin knew all right he just didnt want the stick for keeping Jedward in. GGRRRRR

Fraggles x


----------



## BABY2

Hhmmm OK, I may have to post a pic of me in my new "car" tomorrow   but seriously I have this theory that Mr cowell is too clever for his high heeled boots and is  only interested in what the public will buy /fall for

he wrote an article for "daily mail" a while ago when the   hit the fan about SoBo and Britain's got Talent mayhem   

he is an un-scrupulous businessman


----------



## beachgirl

How sad,,,,why oh why did simon let it go to the public vote....because Lucy was too much of a threat to his boys and I remember him saying that if the twins win he'd leave the uk.....


----------



## MAL.

Oh my word, I don't know what to say, don't think I can watch it any more, it's turning into a farce. I knew as soon as he said deadlock she was going and so did she and I don't even like her but she did not deserve to go. They are supposed to be singing for a place when they are in the bottom two, what is the bl00dy point of that? Hope it bites him back in the bum and it's the twins and one of his in the bottom 2 and see how he likes it, as long as Danyl or Jamie don't go


----------



## Caz

Folks, if you really feel this strongly, vote with your fingers and boycott the show, stop voting and let the feel it where it hurst the most (their pockets!)

There's already a ******** group:

http://www.********.com/group.php?gid=209965834664&ref=mf

C~x

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel

popsi said:


> but come on hands up in here who voted for lucie


I dont normally start voting ( spending money )
till next week in fact I said to DH next week I was going to vote lucie 

I think Lucie is great and talented young pretty and marketable - its such a shame shes gone and against the twins too, Lucie knew that Simon was not going to save her, you saw it register on her face, its so unfair 

 Like most of you I am disgusted with Simons actions tonight, I had a feeling she wasnt safe from his vote, I think I would have prefered him to be a man and just save John & Edward rather than taking it to deadlock like a mouse!

Dh and I have both said we hope he now loses 2 acts aginst the twins - lets see how the other judges vote when his boys are at the bottom - as much as I love jamie & Olly and to a degree Danyl I personally  Simon gets his comeuppence over this 

Stupid Stupid Simon


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> John & Edward ? - 32
> Danyl ? - 3
> *Lucie ? - 1 *
> Olly ? - 0
> Joe ? - 1
> Lloyd ? - 22
> Jamie ? - 2
> Stacey ? - 1 (
> 
> Total Voters: 62


----------



## Tina xx

I'm not watching it anymore, it's a complete joke


----------



## Tiny21

I had to find somewhere to vent   - just watched on Sky Plus  - I cannot believe Simon!! After all he has said then he does taht  , what is going on, I thought finally they are going but NO they are still here, it is ridiculous, so unfair to the good singers

ARHHHHHH


----------



## Caz

The worst of it is, I can see the public backlash on this being for his acts to lose voters as people turn to others in protest at Simon being such a  tonight. I'm going to just not bother now but if I was I think I'd now also be tempted to vote for John and Edward so he never ever gets another chance to get shot of them and really screw up his plans. 


Popsi I missed your question earlier. I didn't vote for either Lucie or the twins this week; I voted for Danyl. 

Just because she wasn't my favourite to win doesn't mean I think she deserved to go tonight. I think a couple more weeks and she'd have been a real contender. Last week when Simon left it to the public to vote out Rachel I think that made sense - third week in the bottom two there was obviously something wrong. But this didn't make any sense after what he said about going on performance alone. Lucie sang her heart out then - ok a bit of a bland song but she performed it excellently. The twins were predicably mediocre at best. 
The only reason he did what he did was because either he wants to eliminate real competition, he has a big money spinning idea for the twins and needs as much exposure for them as possible, or he's a twonk. Personally I think it's a bit of all three. But to destroy that young girl's dreams to meet his own agenda was just utterly unforgivable. She knew she was better and I bet she thought she was safe against the twins. Her face when she realised Simon was going to let it go to the public - she just looks so utterly crushed.  That's cruel. And it's not entertainment anymore IMO, so I'm not watching it anymore. 


C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tiny We know how you feel 

Caz I so totaly agree with what you say


> I bet she thought she was safe against the twins. Her face when she realised Simon was going to let it go to the public - she just looks so utterly crushed. Sad That's cruel. And it's not entertainment anymore IMO


I can still see her face now


----------



## professor waffle

It's all tactical voting now, Siomon knows Lucie was a threat to his boys so instead of taking the rap he let the public decide. I'm sure he knew the twins would stay but now he also knows they don't have enough support now for them to win. It's Laura White all over again!


----------



## Damelottie

Just my opinion obviously but no way do I think Lucie was a threat to the boys. If she was the public wouldn't have voted her out would they?

I don't really understand the Simon backlash. Cheryl took it to Deadlock a few weeks back and nobody minded then  . I felt so sorry for the twins last night. I don't think anybody congratulated them and they just had to stand there while everybody ranted. Poor blokes -I hope their fans keep voting for them although the public backlash could be awful for them


----------



## swhattie

LadyLottie said:


> Just my opinion obviously but no way do I think Lucie was a threat to the boys. If she was the public wouldn't have voted her out would they?
> 
> I don't really understand the Simon backlash. Cheryl took it to Deadlock a few weeks back and nobody minded then . I felt so sorry for the twins last night. I don't think anybody congratulated them and they just had to stand there while everybody ranted. Poor blokes -I hope their fans keep voting for them although the public backlash could be awful for them


I agree totally LL - Those boys have had to put up with some right venom these last few weeks, they're doing nothing wrong really - its one thing us all moaning about em on here because I doubt very much they'll be reading FF for it to offend them! But hate groups on ********? Booing at them in an audience? I think its awful and I think just for taking it on the chin like men they should get some votes! If I was on stage performing and getting booed like they do Id tell everyone to **** off!! Kudos to them!


----------



## Fraggles

LL
You are a little kinder than me. Am still mad with Simon and am boycotting the show. The Twins are part of Simon's big master plan and are headed for kids tv so will have a career regardless of how far they get, they aren't singers and never will be even if they have that obligatory number one. I think even the twins see the humour in the situation. I feel sorry for them but their future is secure whatever.
I think Lucie was fab and think Stacey is by the far the best out of all that are left even if her manners can be a little quirky. I feel that everyone is left could make up a tribute band of some sort and the boys remind me of Steve Brookstein and are like pub singers. I like Ollie but can't really see him having the success of Leona or Alexandra Burke.
Fraggles x


----------



## linlou17

i dont know why they drag it out to a sing off and judges vote because every week it just seems to go to the public vote in the end because the judges take the easy option of deadlock

getting a bit tired of it now

L xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Like I said before, I'm still  that Simon didn't vote the twins off when he had a chance....but I also agree with what he said right at the beginning and his reasoning behind taking it to the public vote....and that's because neither of them (the twins or Lucie) realistically have a chance of winning overall......so may as well let the public vote decide who they wanted to see more off....and unfortunately that was/is the twins over Lucie.

I am fed up watching them...they just can't sing for toffee but it's the public who are voting (although I'm not wasting my money  ).....I still think that Simon has the strongest group....I said it from the start when he was choosing for the final 3..and I do think (and hope) that one of them wins.

N xx


----------



## professor waffle

I'm not a Jedwards fan but neither do I hate them, I don't feel particularly sorry for them but I am sad that grown adults choose to boo them & supposdly 'hate' them, that's a very strong emotion which I'm sure most people don't really feel. I do think that as talent goes Lucie was far more of a threat as she can actually sing & has a good voice, I agree she probably wouldn't have won but losing a singer from the show means that there is one less singer to compete with. 

I have usually agreed with Simon Cowell but I do think he took the cowards way out last night, if he'd chosen Lucie to go (having repeatedly said he didn't like the twins & couldn't wait to get rid of them) he might have had a hard job explaining his choice. Lucie was in the bottom two which means she didn't get the public votes tghat is a fact & those who didn't vote (like me)have to acept that.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Am still amazed Lloyd has managed to stayed in   - lots of little girlies voting I think!

Not sure the Judges should get the final vote at all - should be purely down to the public vote. As long as the lines aren't fixed!

Olly or Stacey to win for me.  Then again, often it's the 2nd place that can do equally well - thinking of JLS!  So don't think it really matters who wins / loses at this stage!  Am sure they'll all get work of some description or another!


----------



## MAL.

On the Xtra factor Dermot had a little dig and said that if you don't like the twins then don't vote for them but don't boo as they are only kids (17 years old) that shut the audience up   Also the twins were in shock that they were still in and you could tell they felt really bad for Lucie. I am also thinking of boycotting the show as last night was so wrong, I have nothing against the boys but it is a joke really and we are halfway through the show and it is just boring and silly now to have them there. It is a singing competition at the end of the day and we have got Britains Got Talent for everything else but I don't think they would of got anywhere on that.


----------



## Mish3434

I only watched the 2 episodes last night, and I must say I'm totally gobsmacked that Simon didn't use his opportunity to get rid of The Twins!!! I hope they win now just to teach him a lesson    .  I wish Lucie was still in it, she was one of my faves!

Shelley x


----------



## Tiny21

Why is it that Simon always has the last vote? If he didn't and was forced to choose this situation probably wouldn't have occured? Why don't they alternate the order of voting?


----------



## Tina xx

Tiny, you are right hun, if he didn't have to last vote, then he would have had to save Lucy as everyone would know that the situation was a joke. I know that Lucy had the lowest number of votes, but perhaps that was because people thought that she would be safe (I know that I thought she would be)  It has become a joke and I don't know if I'm going to watch it anymore


----------



## Damelottie

He doesn't always. Cheryl had the last vote one week at least


----------



## Tina xx

I know hun, it's just a shame that it was his turn for the last vote this week


----------



## Fraggles

Didn't he take it deadlock the week before? So they can't be alternating it.

I vote to give Simon Cowell an asbo - as you can see I still haven't calmed down since sunday.


----------



## Tina xx

Yes he did take it to deadlock last week (he said on Sunday that he did) I think it was Cheryl the week before and I think that Danni has had the final vote too.


----------



## MAL.

Yeah Cherly has been the last one a few times.


----------



## levin

Cheryl had the last vote on the week that one of Simons acts was in the bottom 2 - it is normally Simon that has the last vote if none of his acts are bottom 2. Its a complete farce, i'm not watching it anymore, told dh to hide the remote on Saturday so that i can't be tempted to watch it  

Love Leanne x


----------



## Tiny21

I had forgotten that others have had the last vote - probably very unfortunate it has been his for 2 weeks running then. 
Still annoying, why not have the courage of his convictions when he has been criticising them from week 1?


----------



## Fraggles

So a week on are passions about Simon being a jerk still running high and will you still watch the x factor or boycot it?


----------



## Tina xx

I'm still saying that I'm not going to watch it, but I know that when it starts I will end up watching it   Only to see what he says about last week. I hope that two of his acts end up in the bottom 2 this week, but only because it will teach him a lesson, but then that wouldn't be fair to his acts (although I don't mind if Danyl goes, not fussed on him).


----------



## popsi

i know i am going to watch it.. as nothing else on ... and i think they may murder the Queen songs tonight so should be a laugh LOL


----------



## shortie66

Im gonna watch gotta see what simon cockell sorry cowell says about being such a  last week


----------



## Fraggles

I can see this week's ratings beating all others


----------



## Caz

I'm not watching it. Ever again.

I wouldn't say it's just last week's decision that's done it. The whole thing has been getting steadily more morally ambigious - more about egos of the judges than any real search for talent - for a couple of years. I've stuck with it because it always managed to veer away from blatantly exploiting all the acts before now but I think they've just tipped over the edge from entertainment to full on exploitation for me. And I mean that about the twins as well as all act, _and_ the audience.

I have a huge backlog of DVDs I never get to watch that I'll plough through for the next few weeks. 

C~x


----------



## Fraggles

Caz, good for you. I so hope I don't either because I was livid and agree with every point. Hope my will holds out.


----------



## linlou17

i dont want to watch either! i think its a shame as there are some good singers still i but the show is a farce and all about the judges - i just dont get the sing off when all they do it put it to deadlock anyway    

i actually stopped watching last year when laura went out and thought it was ridiculous that Diana Vickers was put through with out singing  

getting worse each year, dp waiting to watch it though but im not bothered to will let you know if we end up doing  

have a nice night everyone

L xx


----------



## Tina xx

Did anyone see the begining of x-factor? Was anything said about last week?


----------



## professor waffle

Yes Simon didin't apologise but did say he won't make tactical decisions ever (hmm) but he actually did look a little upset when he talked about Lucie & how dignified she was


----------



## popsi

yes Simon defended himself and said he would never vote for attention basically and he had in the past voted his own acts out but could not decide last week and left it to public... load of   really lol ... 

well i liked Jamie really today... was not great but enjoyable


----------



## Tina xx

I agree with you about him not making tactical decisions, I'm glad that he was upset.

I am watching it and can't stand the fact the Louis is slating other acts while he still has the twins in


----------



## professor waffle

ouis  is doing my heaad in this time round, he is clueless IMO of what makes good music or what people want.

I think with Simon when I saw him of Xtra Factor he was really shocked Lucie had the least otes. As for tactics I think he knew she wouldn't win but it was likely she would oust one of the blokes if she stayed in & he gambled on it


----------



## popsi

cant believe louis said that Jamie did not do it justice... yeah right jedward are gonna be shinning examples of queen NOT !!!! lol... i think the bottox has gone to his brain


----------



## Fraggles

I think slumbag Simon speaks a load of pony. He voted tactically. I haven't given in to temptation and shall not watch. But will be checking these boards for a guilty catch up.


----------



## popsi

sorry the only similarity olly has to robbie williams is they are both males !!! awful tonight


----------



## Fraggles

You what Olly similar to robbie williams - only similarity is they are male. Like I said before Stacey and Lucy were talented the others should be competing for a place as a new redcoat for butlins during summer season 2010.


----------



## popsi

lol Fraggles.. your right.. i like Joe too.. but we will see how this goes


----------



## Fraggles

badly i suspect. Simon's Over 25 for the bottom 2 - make it painful for him


----------



## popsi

OMG !!! joe is just FANTASTIC !!!!! he has been and is still the very very best they have on there, he has coped with any week.. and such a lovely guy too


----------



## Fraggles

OK joe and stacey are the only talented ones. I am trusting you on this Popsi so hope you have good judgment. I'm not watching again but will check digital spy for updates on results.

Has Stacey been on?

x


----------



## Tina xx

I just wish Louis would shut up!!! I don't like the twins, they can't sing, but I really can't stand Louis!!! He is making this a joke and I wish they would get rid of him for next year


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

I LOVE Olly....but thought it was a bit out of order to make such a big thing out of his "little finger injury''............when our UK hero's, (soldiers), some of whom, have lost both legs & arms....fighting for our country....thought Simon stooped to his lowest low this week.....this week of all week's...(Rememberance week)


----------



## Tina xx

Since when has Vanilla Ice ever sung with Queen? Come on Louis, stick to the rules


----------



## Fraggles

You go Tamsin

 to Simon Cowell


----------



## Tina xx

Tamsin, I agree with you hun. My DH used to play rugby with someone that lost their leg in Afghan, how can they much such a big deal over Olly's finger?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Voting Unlocked​


----------



## Fraggles

Any of Simon's to be sent home and that will do me fine, in fact can we vote Simon off? Oh and Louis and just leave the girls?


----------



## Damelottie

I loved Olly and the twins xx


----------



## professor waffle

I loved Stacey & the twins were much better tonight. One of the boys will go tonight (Simons acts)


----------



## Tina xx

I hope it's Danyl that goes tonight, I know he can sing, but there is something about him that I don't like


----------



## fuzzier

do i smell  , no one came to xfactor chat

Stacey was fab 

please please please get the twins who cannot sing out, i'm sure they're nice boys but come on it's a singing contest not a pratt about contest.


----------



## Tina xx

I'll pop into chat hun, although saying that, it's nearly over now


----------



## Damelottie

I hope Stacey or Llloyd go as I find their performances so dull.

I'd like Danyl to win if we're saying its a singing contest and not a popularity contest.


----------



## Tina xx

I know he can sing, but I think that Joe is better than Danyl and the twins have managed to stay in


----------



## popsi

sorry dont like Danyl.. they are now wanting him to win !!! Joe was fab


----------



## Fraggles

Didnt know there was an x factor chat.

LL nnooooooooo it'll make me cry if Stacey goes and as I am on my 2ww and any little thing could make me go     and tip me over I think we should save Stacey for my emotional well being and get rid of the twins or one of Simon's act.

Tamsin is it ok to use my 2ww to try and pull favours to save Stacey or am I playing dirty??


----------



## Damelottie

Fraggles - I did think that Stacey was much better tonight - and she always looks amazing  . I think you should def pull favours hun   

I get confused with it all. If its an entertainment show then the twins have def entertained me the most. For singing, its Danyl for me. I don't want any of them to win or lose based on who their mentor is. That really does make it more about the judges than the acts


----------



## Mish3434

I think Lloyd should go, I didn't like his performance, and TBH I haven't liked any of his performances

Shoot me if you like, but I enjoyed the Twins tonight   They really made me smile

My fave tonight was definately Joe, he is great

Shelley x


----------



## Irish Dee

Well,

In my humble opinion,

Jamie - terrible, like a bad kareoke

Olly - Normally my favourite, just lacked the sparkle tonight and the song did not suit his voice

LLoyd - So out of his depth, exactly as Simon described him, a puppy in the Grand National

Joe - Absoloutely brilliant.  Young guy, made the song his own

Jedward - Has to be their best week yet, did not hate them for once!!!

Stacey - Sang from the heart, made me  

Danyl - What a voice, the best in the competition and am the only one who never thought he was cocky in the 1st place!!!

Just love the show though, 

Dee


----------



## Damelottie

Dee - I've never seen the cockyness in Danyl either


----------



## Fraggles

LL Maybe you have hit the nail on the head. For me Britains got talent is the entertainment show and is where the twins should be and X factor is a singing show in which case for me it's Stacey all the way who has the best singing voice.

I started out supporting the over 25's but just think they are like pub acts not talent unfortunately.

LL did you got to the meet up today?


----------



## Damelottie

I didn't no - trying to save some money so I can stay off work a bit longer   . As it happenes we've both got horrible colds so wouldn't have made it anyway. Did you go?


----------



## Fraggles

Bless wishing you both a speedy recovery. No I had treatment this week and got behind of my studies, so have spent most of my day with heads in my book. Are you going to the Xmas meet?

How long before you go back to work?

F x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Please Support Our (UK) Hero's 

_(Hmmm no idea what prompted this, but I did have several glasses of wine last night  ) Apologies!!_


----------



## Fraggles

Which heroes?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

just watching it on skyplus so not reading back....


----------



## Fraggles

Our soldiers - that goes without saying they do a terrific job


----------



## Fraggles

Simon looks shocked. 

Fraggles x


----------



## Damelottie

Well it was utterly ridiculous. Even if people are voting as an entertainment show I can't understand that. Lloyd can't sing OR entertain. Oh well - glad the twins got through. At least Dani talks some sense xxx


----------



## Pingu

I agree LL...dannii spoke a lot of sense when she had to cast her vote and I was with her all the way. People may say it was a cop out going to deadlock but It was obvious that Louis would vote jamie off as he hasn't liked him from day one. yet Lloyd was poor and has been for weeks! So much for it being a singing competition


----------



## Fraggles

Evening LL I was waiting for your thoughts. 

I think Dannii was very gracious because she could have just done tit for tat and said Jamie. I was sure Lloyd would go. Now I need a cuppa before I make myself comfortable for I'm a celeb.

I actually thought Louis would vote of Lloyd as I thought he probably had an alliance with Simon to get their acts through.

xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Simons actions from last week are biting him on the bum i think, seems like the public are being tactical as well as him!


----------



## Fraggles

Ceri Lissy is gorgeous


----------



## dakota

Louis had already decided Jamie was going before they sang  

Arnt they supposed to judge that performance and not who will do better in the long run? Complete farce if you ask me, from start to finish


----------



## MAL.

Argh another good un gone and the twins and lloyd still in and they are rubbish! The twins did their best performance last night though I think


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> John & Edward ? - 11
> Danyl ? - 2
> Olly ? - 1
> Joe ? - 0
> Lloyd ? - 9
> *Jamie ? - 2 *
> Stacey ? - 1
> 
> Total Voters: 26


I knew Louis would keep Lloyd as he has disliked Jamie from the start, its a shame it went to deadlock, this week I did vote! 
We said Simon would lose an act this week after last weeks shenaigans! so yes simon was shocked, but I wasn't - 
Dh and I really Liked Jamie so are both feeling a bit gutted.
I wanted to fast forward Lloyds performance like I did Shakeria's


----------



## popsi

i voted too.. for Joe so i was glad I think his voice is lovely, there are no big stars there this year though i feel


----------



## Fraggles

OK Mystic FF'ers who do you reckon will go next week?

F x


----------



## Tiny21

I didn't rate Llyod at all, nice cute boy but not a good singing voice and just not strong. Jamie had stage presence and a good voice - isn't that what is important?!   The twins through again - can't believe it. I fast forward through so much, including Shakira song tonight, I can watch the whole of Sat night in about 1 hour or even less!! 
I agree with Popsi - no real big starts, Stacey is great and actually I think Joe has a pretty good voice, still liking Olly, though not as strong this week.


----------



## ophelia

I totally agree with Dani too when it came to the voting off. Lloyd's been a weak singer from the start and he's got a weird tone to his voice which I don't like.

Jamie was by far a better singer. I preferred when he did the slower ballads than the more up tempo rock songs as you could really hear his great voice.

Danyl is my favourite and has been from the start. I too can't understand the comments about him being cocky etc. And Ladylottie was spot on when she said it's a singing competition and not a likeability one.

The twins were surprisingly entertaining last night. 

Stacey's got a good voice but I think it will be a guy winning this year as we've had 2 female winners in a row already. She's not as good as Leona. Too dippy for my liking. It's only funny for so long the way she's goofing her way through a conversation.

I quite like Olly. He is likeable and quirky but his voice is not as strong as Danyl but I think he'll be in the final as he seem really popular.

Joe is still too wet for me.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think ollie and stacey are good I felt for Lloyd he is v cute though- surprised jamie has gone though x


----------



## Mish3434

I wish Llyodd had gone!! I liked Jamie and think he deserves a break.

I voted this week for the first time for Joe, I think he is lovely and has a lovely voice, definately a career for him in the West End.

I hope the Twins go next week, I did enjoy them this week but it was a first  

Shelley x


----------



## slinkyfish

I was really sorry to see Jamie go   We have lots of Lloyd types but not a lot of Jamie's. I thought he would be a great entertainer and amazing to watch live had he made it. The rest just stand there and sing or do wooden choreographed routines. He looked a natural to me as does Danyl. I like Olly but his routines make me cringe for some reason, he just doesn't look comfortable to me and I didn't like Stacey this week either. However I voted the twins off so what do I know...


----------



## Mish3434

Slinkyfish, You obviously know as much as me   , I think the twins should of gone first week, but hey thats the British public voting for you    

Shelley x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Slinkyfish

Know what you mean about Olly's routines, maybe I missed a trick but during his first audition, I cringed because I thought it looked like somebody's Dad trying to be cool when he danced. But think he has a nice personality. Can see him presenting T4 in future or getting some tv work afterwards.

Fraggles


----------



## slinkyfish

That's exactly it Fraggles! He looks like someone's Dad trying to dance at a wedding reception


----------



## Tina xx

Just saw this and thought I would post it to see what you all think http://www.orange.co.uk/entertainment/television/31181.htm?linkfrom=entertainment_television_&link=box_main_pos_2_3_link_title&article=entertainmenttv2ndrow3rdstory

I know that I said that I didn't like him, but I think that some of the comments weren't very nice 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## professor waffle

I am shocked at the language, no-one deserves to be spoken about like that. I feel really sorry for him


----------



## Emelbee

What a horribly worded article!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ouch, that's not nice and as usual have probably exploited the truth of what really happened!


----------



## Tina xx

I know, I was shocked that something like that was written, it's really not fair. I do feel for him having that written about him.


----------



## slinkyfish

It's always from 'a friend' or a 'source from the show' I wonder if it's all a load of made up old tosh. I feel sorry for him and for his family - not nice to have to read that


----------



## fuzzier

I had rerad that Danyl wasn't happy with the song choice and is now oging to be singing Carelss Whisper.
Just wondering what George Michael/Wham song the twins are gonna kill tonight


----------



## MAL.

That article is   

Oh I did see somewhere what song the twins were doing fuzzier but cant for the life of me remember what it is


----------



## slinkyfish

I bet it's 'wake me up before you go go'


----------



## fuzzier

slinkyfish said:


> I bet it's 'wake me up before you go go'


i was thinking it might be that as they can 'shout' their way through that one.


----------



## Tina xx

This is what I found online: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/x_factor/2734901/X-Factor-stars-will-perform-Wham-songs-this-weekend.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tina xx

Are we doing X factor chat tonight?


----------



## fuzzier

i will gointo chat but if no-one joins me i shall sulk for a week


----------



## Debs

Im playing out    See you in there xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo

OOOOOOoooohhhh  Olly was not good at all! x

GO JOE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Debs

Oh how good was Joe!


----------



## popsi

OMG> !!!! joe is awesome !!!


----------



## nicnacnoo

Been team Joe from the start!!! x


----------



## Debs

me too and liked olly but joe is defo my favourite for sure.


----------



## MAL.

I am not a Joe fan but he was v good tonight! Thought Olly was awful at the start. I thought the twins had lost their spark tonight a bit. Danyl was good, Lloyd was rubbish as usual and Stacey all I can remember is that she sounded good but cant remember what she sang.


----------



## Tina xx

Hi ladies, just a reminder that we have X-factor chat in the chat room tonight, please come along    The room will be open just before 8pm, looking forward to seeing you there


----------



## kdb

Oh no, I missed Joe because I was on the phone to my Gran in NZ - but I saw he got a standing ovation.  Will have to look it up on YouTube.  Also missed Olly.

As for the twins... it's getting boring now - same-old same-old each week... get them off, give them a TV series (like The Wiggles or Hi 5), and let's get back to the talent / singing competition.

Should be good tonight!


----------



## Damelottie

I don't like Joe but I don't know why


----------



## Tina xx

I know what you mean hun, I feel the same about Danyl - can't put my finger on it   It would be boring if we all liked and voted for the same person  

How are you and A? Can't wait for the meet


----------



## Tina xx

Is anyone coming into chat for the Xfactor chat? Hope to see some of you there


----------



## Damelottie

Odd isn't it? I like him as a person - he's obviously a real sweetie, but I don't feel at all entertained by him. Probably just not my style of singing tho. I prefer things a bit rocky/edgier, or just funny and entertaining  .

Hope Lloyd goes tonight x


----------



## kdb

My DH has just been sent a link to a video of this year's Australian Idol winner. Amazing vocal talent - imho better than anyone on this series of X-Factor... 




I think you ladies are right... Lloyd is probably going home tonight. Maybe Danyl in the bottom two as well?

Would like to see Simon and Dagenham Stacey hook-up and get married  LOL LOL


----------



## Debs

I cant get into chat  

But how good was mariah!


----------



## professor waffle

So was Susan Boyle

Yay Stacey & Danyl got through!!!


----------



## professor waffle

OMG Olly is in the bottom two!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

oooh now this should be interesting!

bit shocked with olly being in bottom two tho 

Mariah was fantastic wasnt she
Susan boyle was remarkable too 

~E~


----------



## MAL.

Ohmy how is lloyd getting through! Please please let the twins go, I have nothing against them but I am just a bit bored of them now   

Susan and Mariah were fab!


----------



## Pingu

Teenage girly vote for Lloyd!!!   

Can't believe Olly is in bottom 2!!! 

Twits to go home tonight pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaassssseeeeeeeee!!!!!! Especially after that performance!!! They murdered that song!!


----------



## Guest

FINALLY!!!!


----------



## popsi

anyone know when the final is ??


----------



## professor waffle

TBH I'd rather Lloyd had been in the bottom 2 with Jedward & he should have gone home, the twins would have gone next week I think anyway


----------



## MAL.

They have done so well to get this far, been really impressed with Danni this year, she has voted for the right reasons everytime. Don't think it will be the same next week without them though!


----------



## sal24601

our bloomin sky box has crashed, I take it the dreaful twins have finally gone?


----------



## Fraggles

I don't think Simon will like that when deciding who to vote for she asked if it was a singing competition - ouch - can see her not being there next year but hopefully she will have married the gorgeous Kris and have a LO one the way.


----------



## Guest

What a lovely thought


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> *John & Edward ? - 11 *
> Danyl ? - 7
> Olly ? - 0
> Joe ? - 1
> Lloyd ? - 15
> Stacey ? - 0
> 
> Total Voters: 34


Next Week No Judges votes - Public voting only   
so good job the Twins have gone this week IMO!


----------



## Mish3434

Thank the lord the Twins have gone, I don't think I have ever cringed so much as when they where killing "no matter what"   it was horrendous!!!

I think Llyod should of also been in the bottom 2   maybe people didn't vote for Olly thinking he was safe 

I voted Joe, another team Joe from the start   , however I love show type music.

Not too sure about Stacey, she has a good voice but I compare her with Leona and Leona is far better.

Mariah Carey, whilst good I just don't like her as a person.  Susan was great though  

The final will be on Sat 12th I think, there is only 2 more contestants to be voted off before the final of 3, just in time to release the new Xmas no 1  

Shelley x


----------



## slinkyfish

Praise the lord!!! Tweedle dee and tweedle dum have left the building!


----------



## kdb

Agree with you Shelley re; Stacey - I like her and think she could be a good recording artist but they are trying to turn her into another Leona - her new hair is almost identical.  Would be good to see her perform a song that is a bit more poppy.

Amen the twins have gone....................!!!


----------



## Avon Queen

ahhh jordan out of jungle, the twins out of x factor. my world is at peace


----------



## BABY2

apparently SoBo's performance was taped on Sat night as Marieh didn't want another "live singer"   on the show, so sobo's song was a recording from the night before


----------



## Guest

OMG - she is such a Diva! I can't stand her. I thought Susan was excellent


----------



## BABY2

She has a fantastic voice, not my cup of tea, but no one can deny how good she is


----------



## Tiny21

I thought Joe and Stacey were the best last night to be honest - generally though I think they are quite weak this year. Stacey does have a fab voice - I agree re Leona comments. 
Joe - just can't see him being a pop star somehow. Olly, I think, has got worse - at times I think he has been out of tune. 
Susan Boyle was great. 

At least, finally, the twins have gone. I did feel a bit for them as the audience booing them was a bit unnecessary but they didn't deserve to be there.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Avon Queen said:


> ahhh jordan out of jungle, the twins out of x factor. my world is at peace


Haha, couldn't agree more!!

Was so shocked to see Olly in the bottom 2  Hoping it was a 1 off! Olly to win !! Either him or Stacey! Lloyd is starting to become like Jedward - how on each is he managing to stay in each week?

Agree Tiny, compared to previous years, they all do seem a bit on the weak side this year!

Poor old SuBo, if the rumour about Mariah were right


----------



## Damelottie

Well sorry folks but I just loathed Mariah. Her screechy voice - those ghastly high squealy notes. Nope - have never liked and unlikely to.

It is weird tho isn't it - how some of these mega stars seem to just lose their social skills? They just can't speak 'normally' after the songs. I imagine they are just constantly worried about themselves


----------



## Tina xx

Em I agree with you there!! I don't mind when she sings (I quite liked the song last night), but can't stand it when she screeches  She has such a big head too, really can't stand her


----------



## butterflykisses

LadyLottie i agree i can't stand her voice either don't really like her music or her anyway .

thank god the twins are gone  

ollie to win  .

                                                    lv marie 76xx


----------



## Mish3434

LadyLottie said:


> It is weird tho isn't it - how some of these mega stars seem to just lose their social skills? They just can't speak 'normally' after the songs. I imagine they are just constantly worried about themselves


Very true 

xx


----------



## fuzzier

Well Xfactor is nearing its end. I'm sure i've worked it out right and there are only three more weeks to go including thisd week as if the winner is to be christmas number one the last show has to be on the 13th December.
How quickly has that all gone by?
Lloyd to gothis week, i think he is the weakest of the remaining singers


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I do like Lloyd he is v cute but he isn't the best singer


----------



## professor waffle

Lloyd to go, my vote has gone to Stacey this week. All the boys are starting to sound the same/boring tonight


----------



## Fraggles

I think Stacey was exceptional tonight. Would like Joe and Stacey to be in final, but suspect it will be Joe and Olly.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Stacey is fine, she sings beautifully, looks great.... and then she starts to talk!! how can there be such a contrast?
L


----------



## Fraggles

Tonight was the first time I thought she wasn't irritating when she spoke. I think she is just so nervous and is thinking how come little old me is performing on tv in front of over 10 million people and thought it was sweet when she said she is having so much fun. Think the irritating ditzy side would go as she got more experienced.

F x


----------



## Debs

X Factor Chat at 8pm tonight if anyone fancies joining me on the panel  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Olly to win, with Danyl & Stacey making up the final 3!

Sorry, but just don't get Joe. Overhyped IMHO!!  Lloyd, clearly has lots of teenage girlies phoning up for him, coz IMHO, he can't sing for toffee!!  He HAS to go tonight?

Re: Stacey's voice, I wonder if it is put on a bit, to gain popularity?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hooray - at long last.....!!!


----------



## popsi




----------



## sexybabe

Llody is finally out
 that danyl makes it to the finals


----------



## beachgirl

Glad that Lloyd went out but I have to admire him tonight, he was very brave and took it well


----------



## nicnacnoo

Very disappointed in Olly's reaction.  All self self self, didn't look at Lloyd, let alone shake his hand or hug him.  Naughty!


----------



## kdb

I said the same thing Nicnac!!  Not cool at all...


----------



## slinkyfish

I thought Olly was out of order too. Felt sorry for Lloyd but thought he was really composed and took it so well 

I do think it's cruel asking them to sing again though...


----------



## Bob 2

It is cruel to make them sing again but it just highlighted how rubbish Lloyd was,but fair play to him,he was gracious in defeat!!


----------



## Mish3434

I'm glad Llyod went out last night.  Must admit I didn't even notice Olly's reaction i was just relieved that the right person went   TBH maybe Olly just didn't think at that moment in time  

Can't believe I will miss it on Saturday as i have volunteered to work   thankfully its only the semi's and not the final  

Joe to win!!!  

Shelley xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh here we go X factor and I should be wrapping gifts and doing cards!  I will vote this week


----------



## Guest

I should be trying to find the lounge floor under the sea of, Thomas, tractors and farm animals!


----------



## professor waffle

Well based on the 1st perforamce I say Danyl to go home, thought he ruined that song. Joe has been the best so far with Stacey a close second for me. Ollie just reminded me so much of Will Young with the Beatles song - his style is sooooo similar, I do like him but I don't think he is outstanding like the other two.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I agree Danyl to go tonight.  Although Olly's dancing earlier really made me cringe...


----------



## Ceri.

professor waffle said:


> Well based on the 1st perforamce I say Danyl to go home, thought he ruined that song. Joe has been the best so far with Stacey a close second for me. Ollie just reminded me so much of Will Young with the Beatles song - his style is sooooo similar, I do like him but I don't think he is outstanding like the other two.


Totally agree with eveything there G. I also thought very Will young (and a bit of Chicco!)
Definately Danyl to go home, is it just me or is he very nasally when he sings? Find him a bit irritating tbh.


----------



## Damelottie

I thought Olly was BRILLIANT! But then I always do - I reckon he's in a different league to the others   

I like Joe but just think he's a nice singer. I guess he'll win and then we'll never hear from him after his first album - like that other sweet bloke that won once. Can't remember his name. Was it Ray?


----------



## Tina xx

Em, are you thing about Leon Jackson (the one that "beat" Rhydian - I still think he was robbed!!) 

Ray was the one that came runner up to Leona


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

There are a few Shane Ward, Steve B someone, Ray the runner up to Leona, is doing musicals in Grease in the West End and probably v good at that sort of thing, I saw Chicco in panto a few years ago!!


----------



## Damelottie

Thats is Tina - I'm thinking of Leon


----------



## Tina xx

Glad I could help    I was talking about that in the Xfactor chat tonight. I said something about me holding grudges as I'm Welsh and brought that up as an example


----------



## ophelia

Seems I'm the only Danyl fan here.


----------



## Damelottie

No you're not. I am tooo - think he's amazing. I'm still in shock from that first brilliant audition


----------



## ophelia

Good to hear you're a fan too LL.   Yeah, his first audition was amazing! A real performer.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I really didnt think much of Joe in the early weeks but think he is the one who has improved...


----------



## Guest

I was totally blown away by Danyl's first audition and watched it again on youtube BUT I seem to have lost what I first loved about him. I just don't warm to him anymore and I don't know why.


----------



## ophelia

When it comes to Danyl, if you go by performance and voice how can anyone say he's not good? (He is always very sweet and nice when he speaks on the x-factor so how can the media say he's cocky etc? What exactly has he done?) But even if he was a right idiot, he is still a great performer with a great voice.


Hypothetically the same thing should go for Stacy then. Lovely voice but when she speaks I can't stand her so then should I judge her by her personality ( which totally annoy a lot of people) rather than her singing?


----------



## Guest

Yes, Stacey needs to stop talking


----------



## ophelia

true


----------



## Debs

Anyone joining me in chat at 8pm?  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Tina xx

I will be there     Who do you want/think will go tonight?


----------



## Debs

I missed it last night but hoping tonight is Daniel or Olly that goes  

and the only reason I say that is because id like Joe and Stacy in the final two  

But Joe to win of course


----------



## Tina xx

Reminder, Xfactor starts at 7.30 tonight


----------



## Tina xx

Anyone coming into chat?


----------



## Damelottie

I would LOVE to see Danyl and Olly in the final but can't see it happening.

Moo2275 - I wonder if its because Danyld doesn't feel he can be himself anymore? So many awful things said about him that he just doesn't seem himself.

Cheryl Cole was a bit 2-faced last night  . Saying to Danyl about how much he'd been through and lots of it was her on the show!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina xx

Em, are you coming into chat?


----------



## Damelottie

Might do Tina - got a stack of washing to sort out


----------



## Tina xx

Ok hun, will catch up


----------



## Irish Dee

I think Stacey and ollie will be in the sing off!!!!!

Dee


----------



## TwiceBlessed

have a waking toddler so may have to skyplus and ignore ff and ** until I catch up....


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I thought judges vote stopped at some stage? That must be soon?

F x


----------



## slinkyfish

I am really gutted because despite everything that's been said about Danyl in the press (probably most of it completly untrue) he is, in my opinion, by far the best singer and entertainer. Joe is fab but can see him more in the West End, Olly is really nice but I don't think he or Stace are a patch on Danyl and Joe   

I hope Joe wins now and Simon signs up Danyl anyway (bet he will  )


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Am not watching X factor but my addiction to FF means it is a good distraction to the studying I should be doing. Do I take it that Danyl has been voted out?

F x


----------



## Irish Dee

Really shocked.  Danyl was the best by far.  Well, hope Joe wins now.

Dee


----------



## Fraggles

So if we go by the FF poll Olly will be next.

Not sure SC will sign Danyl up if the rumours of his diva behaviour is true I can't imagine Simon would be doing with that.

F x


----------



## slinkyfish

Mmmmmmmmmmmm not sure the 'reporting' on Danyl has been very accurate. Typical UK press, if you're good at something, confident and you stand out lets rip you, your family and your talent to shreds    Also if Simon thinks he can make buckets of dosh out of him I doubt he'll care what he's like  

Anyway, on to next week - go Joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fraggles

I want Stacey to win. I think when her nervousness has gone when she has won the competition she won't sound so much like a giggling school girl who has drunk too much and got found out.


----------



## slinkyfish

Oh god she really get on my wick. I'm sure she's lovely but she shouldn't be allowed to open her mouth unless she's singing   Seriously though she's no Leona


----------



## Rosie P

Hi, can I join you please?   I really thought Olly should have gone this week. He's a bit same old, same old now - upbeat songs and dancing but no other dimension. I didn't like either of his performances last night. Stacey, I agree great singing voice but her first song last night was terrible. I preferred Danyl to Olly overall, but again though he did the wrong song with Man in the Mirror and all it takes is 1 bad song choice. In my opinion Joe's performance stood out by miles, especially 'she's out of my life' - it really sent shivers down my spine. At first I thought he was a bit of a show singer, but now I think he's amazing and can do any type of song brilliantly. He's very convincing with his performances and gives a lot of emotion. I'm hoping he wins.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Mish3434

I was surprised that Olly didn't go this week, I knew it would be him or Danyl that left but although I have always liked Olly I think Danyl was better on Saturday.

Joe to win for me, Stacy 2nd and Olly 3rd

Got my bottle of wine chilling nicely for Saturday night already   think I can feel a takeaway coming on too  

Shelley x


----------



## butterflykisses

i thought olly would of gone?.

i think 1st joe, 2nd stacey, 3rd olly.

                                          marie 76xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

I'm still in camp Olly! Bless him for bawling his eyes out! Is the only I can see making it. Provided he has some better material to work with!

Although looks like Joe is most likely to win. If he does, I predict a one hit wonder, never to be heard of again. Like Leon Jackson. Either that or he'll end up in a west end musical scenario, like Ray Quinn.

Stacey - again, can't see her lasting, but depends who manages her. 

Don't think at this stage it matters who wins and who loses, coz you know they'll get picked up in one form or another. Don't think it's the end for Danyl

I see Jedward performed at the Jingle Bell Ball yesterday!!


----------



## ophelia

Danyl was totally robbed. He was by far the best singer/entertainer of them all. I actually really liked his version of "Man in the Mirror".  

I'm sure (hoping) Simon will snap him up as i think he can get big internationally with the right material.


----------



## Damelottie

socialchameleon said:


> Im glad Stacey is nothing like Leona - couldnt really get along with Leona she trills too much for me and trembles her voice! she also ruined one of the best songs in the world for me - Snow Patrol!! and dont get me started on Alexandra 'Iv always wanted to sing with beyonce/mariah' Burke!!!
> 
> I dont particularly like Joe but the lad can sing!
> 
> Out of them all I want Olly to win because he doesnt just stand there!


Agreeing with all that 

Shelley - I reckon some scrummy food too for Sat night 



♥Tamsin♥ said:


> Although looks like Joe is most likely to win. If he does, I predict a one hit wonder, never to be heard of again. Like Leon Jackson. Either that or he'll end up in a west end musical scenario, like Ray Quinn.


I think that too

 



ophelia said:


> Danyl was totally robbed. He was by far the best singer/entertainer of them all.


Brilliant


----------



## Fraggles

Tamsin

So agree with Joe being the one hit wonder - to be seen in your nearest Butlins in Summer 2010.  

F x


----------



## Damelottie

Fraggles said:


> Tamsin
> 
> So agree with Joe being the one hit wonder - to be seen in your nearest Butlins in Summer 2010.
> 
> F x


Oh you're so cruel


----------



## Fraggles

LadyLottie said:


> Fraggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tamsin
> 
> So agree with Joe being the one hit wonder - to be seen in your nearest Butlins in Summer 2010.
> 
> F x
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you're so cruel
Click to expand...

LL didn't want to disappoint you. LOL.


----------



## Damelottie

New poll up


----------



## Caz

Fraggles said:


> Tamsin
> 
> So agree with Joe being the one hit wonder - to be seen in your nearest Butlins in Summer 2010.
> 
> F x


You mean Summer 2011? Surely he's still got the one year contract and obligatory album and new single (to be released to coincide within the first couple of episodes of next year's live shows) to churn out before he's dropped like a hot potato?

/cynicism.

But then again, what do I know. I stopped watching weeks ago and only lurk in this thread because I love reading all your comments. 

C~x


----------



## Tina xx

Just saw this online:

Robbie Williams, Michael Buble, George Michael and Sir Paul McCartney will all perform on the show.

Robbie, who appeared on the show earlier this year, will duet with Olly Murs, Michael will perform with Stacey Solomon, while George will perform with Joe McElderry. Sir Paul won't sing with any of the contestants – but will perform on the show.


Tina xxx


----------



## Emelbee

Tina xx said:


> Just saw this online:
> 
> Robbie Williams, Michael Buble, George Michael and Sir Paul McCartney will all perform on the show.


Whaaaaaaaaat? No Westlife?!


----------



## fuzzier

Emelbee said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat? No Westlife?!


----------



## Mish3434

fuzzier said:


> Emelbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaat? No Westlife?!
Click to expand...

Well I don't think I'll bother watching if the boys from Westlife aren't on  

Shelley xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh lordy - they're not rolling out Paul McCartney are they?


----------



## nicnacnoo

Whaaaaaaaaat? No Westlife?! 
[/quote]

Got my Westlife tickets today!!! Woop woop!!!

How gutted am I, on lates saturday so going to miss the final, SO not happy!!!

xxx


----------



## popsi

just popping in to say the final will be on Sunday, there is a show saturday and Sunday but results will be Sunday .... i am glad as I am out on Saturday


----------



## Damelottie

socialchameleon said:


> LadyLottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lordy - they're not rolling out Paul McCartney are they?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they'd roll him somewhere that i cant see him! He'll be doing ther ol' hey jude! yawn!
Click to expand...


----------



## fuzzier

I can't believe the finals are here already. How quickly has time passed since this thread was started in August?
What am i going to do at the weekends after tomorrows show?

Stacey or Olly to win, even though olly has a bit of a big forehead, if Joe won i dont htink his career would go that far before he dropped off the radar.

for all you westlife fans a friend of mine met them at the airport 10 days ago when she was on her way to a kickboxing competition in Thailand and she says they were lovely and were only to happy to have their pic taken with her.........................lucky cow. 

Hoping if Robbie is on he's 'normal' this time and not how he was last time he was on. I'm surprised though that they'd have George on the show after his recent revelations about hisd continuous drug taking


----------



## Emelbee

My prediction for this year is:

3rd - Olly
2nd - Stacey
1st - Joe

x


----------



## katlou

Joe to win, Olly second and Stacey third! They are all fab x


----------



## Emelbee

Stacey was fab just now...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

They are all good I think I will vote for Olly as he has the edge over the others with his hips swivelling for me!!
Lx


----------



## cleo31

Olly to win!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies we're in the X factor chat room if you want to join us for a natter
X


----------



## Emelbee

Joe & George - Quite easily the best duet of the night!

Felt a bit sorry for Olly when Robbie messed up.

x


----------



## Irish Dee

Stacey and Michael Buble for me

Joe and Stacey in the final with Joe winning - that's my prediction

Dee


----------



## Damelottie

I'm loving Olly xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Liked the first song...not so bothered about the others he did.  Can say though Ive never been in staceys camp so.....we shall see I guess....I reckon if Joe wins hes the most likely of the 2 to do a steve brookstein and disappear into the ether though...


----------



## Tiny21

I felt a bit for Stacey but they were all very good tonight, difficult decision. 

Olly is good, he seems to have picked up again, really good tonight, I agree re Robbie messing up. 

Not sure who will win, Olly probably. 

Joe and George were very good.

Interesting to see what will happen tomorrow. 

Does annoy me every year that X Factor gets Christmas number 1 though - very unfair I think.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Didn't see but am bummed that Stacey is out. Feel the judges have shown bias to Joe for the last 6 weeks so wonder if Simon has been having a word with them to publicly back Joe which I think is unfair on the other contestants and wonder if he thinks a second win would be great for his protege Cheryl who he is also allegedly trying to break into America. Also, I wonder if all their praise has influenced the public but think Joe is likely to do a Steve Brookstein.
I so hope that X factor is no longer the Xmas No 1 and we can go back to getting excited about who and what is going to be Christmas No1 instead of having Simon Flipping Cowell choose every year.
Fraggles on a Rant x


----------



## Damelottie

I'm gutted too. I thought Stacey was fab/ I really do think Joe was the weakest but he's bound to win


----------



## Fraggles

My allegiance has now swapped to Olly. Olly to win.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope Olly wins, Joe is a great singer but I think Olly has more about him.  There is a campaign on you choose or ******** with people trying to not let the x factor record be the xmas no.1- so we know what the song will be

Lx


----------



## Pingu

Olly to win for me.....


----------



## Fraggles

Please please let Olly win.


----------



## Damelottie

I just want to keep watching Ollys fab performances - with the dancing and the whole set. The big eyed ballards from Joe aren't really my cup of tea xx


----------



## Damelottie

Last poll is up


----------



## Tina xx

I'm in chat now if anyone wants to come in


----------



## Emelbee

I'm backing Joe tonight..... GO JOE!!

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Emelbee said:


> I'm backing Joe tonight..... GO JOE!!
> 
> x


me too!!

GO JOE GO JOE


----------



## HippyChicky

I haven't seen any of it this year apart from tonights final, Olly has a much better stage presence and a much stronger voice, Joe just looks wet and weak and his voice is nothing special


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!!


----------



## Fraggles

Come on any sitting on the fence FF's vote Olly to Win (even if that means Cowell wins too) which he will whoever wins anyway.

F x


----------



## HippyChicky

♥Tamsin♥ said:


> Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!! Olly!!


----------



## Irish Dee

I reckon that Joe will blow him out of the water with the next one.  Joe has such a pitch perfect voice.

JOE TO WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## professor waffle

I thought Alex & JLS were fab   

perfer Olly's version of the single TBH


----------



## HippyChicky

Is Joe singing the same song as Olly? I can hardly hear what he's singing.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

HippyChicky said:


> I haven't seen any of it this year apart from tonights final, Olly has a much better stage presence and a much stronger voice, Joe just looks wet and weak and his voice is nothing special


Agreed, Joe has a good voice, but no personality, sorry!
If he does win, I predict west end theatre fame, not chart succes! One hit wonder!!
IMHO!!!
xx


----------



## professor waffle

Def preferred Olly's version of the song


----------



## Fraggles

LOL Hippychick I know I can count on you! 

Don't think much of the choice of song.

Professor Waffle so agree with you.

Tamsin am so with you although scuse whilst I duck in case Joe's supporters start chucking things at me but I see a future for Joe as a Butlins Red Coat.

But come on FF's surely we should all purchase the alternative Christmas No1 single, I so want Christmas to be how it used to be when the Christmas No 1 was a surprise instead of knowing what it would when Simon Cowell has chosen it.

F x


----------



## HippyChicky

Fraggles, I know what you mean, you'd be there listening to the Xmas top 40, getting excited about who could be #1, now it's all so predictable. Bring back the old fashioned xmas #1.................I feel like singing Wizzard's "I wish it could be xmas everyday!" now


----------



## slinkyfish

I've changed my mind tonight and voted OLLY!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Slinkyfish good for you. Welcome to the Olly fan club. It's getting close according to the pole voting.


----------



## professor waffle

I voted Olly too, much better on the last song than Joe


----------



## Fraggles

Hippychick, please sort me out I am starting to feel sorry for Joe that everyone is backing Joe and it looks like Olly could steal it. 

I want Olly to win regardless.

F x


----------



## Guest

Olly to win


----------



## HippyChicky

hiya shemonkey, how are you feeling ?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Shemonkey, how are you doing?
F x


----------



## Guest

Still not good  Couldn't miss X factor though   xxx


----------



## Irish Dee

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO JOE,          GO JOE,                GO JOE


----------



## Bob 2

rubbish!!


----------



## HippyChicky

well me thinks Joe will be a one hit wonder, Olly will do much better


----------



## popsi

wooo hooo !!! landed


----------



## Fraggles

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Come one let's all buy the alternative Christmas number 1 - Go to amazon, zavvi or whoever else and buy RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE FOR CHRISTMAS NUMBER ONE

One good thing though have decided that when I get pregnant and give birth to my son next year (LOL) the choice of names will Sam (cos I like it) or Oliver

F x


----------



## shortie66

Joe will be like a duracell battery, he'll go on and on and on and on


----------



## HippyChicky

did anyone else have dejavu back to the gareth gates/will young final, don't they look similar


----------



## popsi

lol..hippy yes !!! always thought olly was like will though but i see them both lol


----------



## Fraggles

Does that mean I will be seeing Joe on Dancing on Ice in a couple of years. LOL.


----------



## HippyChicky

Fraggles said:


> Does that mean I will be seeing Joe on Dancing on Ice in a couple of years. LOL.


you mean when his pop career has gone tits up


----------



## Mish3434

Well I'm glad Joe won, I like Olly but I think Joe is a better singer.  I think Olly will get an album out of X Factor at least.  Roll on next years X Factor   

Shelley x


----------



## Fraggles

I'll be gracious in defeat and wish Joe lots of good fortune and success but hope that Olly also gets a tv gig out of it as I could see him being the next Vernon Kay - he's very likeable and would be great.

F x


----------

